# Mountains, Lakes and Rivers



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

Any photos of mountains, lakes and rivers anywhere on the planet? I'll start off with a few. The first one is a mountain overlooking Canmore, Alberta, Canada. It was taken at the end of March. The second one is Cowichan Lake on Vancouver Island, north of Victoria.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

1. Morning in the mountains near Canmore AB, Canada.
2. River between Banff and Jasper AB.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

South Saskatchewan River near the weir in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, taken from the railway bridge. It's a great place to photograph American white pelicans.


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 23, 2014)

Beautiful captures; excellent series!!


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Beautiful captures; excellent series!!




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2014)

Near Moraine Lake in Banff National Park AB.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Otterbeild Bay, Derwent Water in the English Lake District. Taken in the usual rain, mist and drizzel using some old gear: the original 5D + the original EF 20-35 f2.8 L from 1988




Nice picture. It would be nice to see the Lake District some day.


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2014)

Mountain view at Moraine Lake, Banff National Park AB


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2014)

Mountain view near the Columbia Ice Fields AB


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2014)

Mountainside in the Canadian Rockies


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2014)

Lake Louise in Banff National Park, AB, Canada. The turquoise colour of the water is caused by finely ground rock sediment suspended in the lake. Note the tiny canoe to get a sense of scale.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 18, 2014)

Love the shots others have posted!

Here's one at Numa Falls, Kootenay National Park, British Columbia:






And Castle Mountain near Banff:


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 18, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain view at Moraine Lake, Banff National Park AB



Stunning.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> Love the shots others have posted!
> 
> Here's one at Numa Falls, Kootenay National Park, British Columbia:
> 
> ...




Great pictures! I especially like the one from Numa Falls, although I can't say I like being reminded of winter.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2014)

Cameron Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB. Taken this past Monday. There's still ice on the lake and some snow in the trees.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Waterton Lakes National Park AB


----------



## Lloyd (Jun 19, 2014)

These were taken one cloudy morning on a canoe trip below Squaretop Mountain in the Wind River Range of Wyoming between the two Green River Lakes.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Moraine Lake AB


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake AB



Lovely reflection. Well done dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2014)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake AB


That shot really makes me want to be out in the lake in my canoe staring at the scenery. Wonderful shot!


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Moraine Lake AB
> ...




Thanks! One of my favourite spots.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Moraine Lake AB
> ...




Thanks, Don! I love the mountains.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 20, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> These were taken one cloudy morning on a canoe trip below Squaretop Mountain in the Wind River Range of Wyoming between the two Green River Lakes.



Lovely Image, especially the first, reminds me of scenes from The Hobbit.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking west along Vermilion Lake, Banff National Park AB


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2014)

Long Range mountains in Newfoundland, Canada, with the clouds flowing over them


----------



## cycleraw (Jun 20, 2014)

Here one from last summer in Eagle Cap Wilderness, NE Corner of Oregon


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

cycleraw said:


> Here one from last summer in Eagle Cap Wilderness, NE Corner of Oregon




Beautiful shot 8) I really like it.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Long Range mountains in Newfoundland, Canada, with the clouds flowing over them


 

Very nice shot Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2014)

cycleraw said:


> Here one from last summer in Eagle Cap Wilderness, NE Corner of Oregon


WOW!


----------



## cycleraw (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Click & Don

I'm heading to Glacier NP tomorrow, I hope I get more shots to post.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Mountain slope overlooking Banff


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2014)

DPC, Llyod, Sporgon, Mr_Canuck, Don, cycleraw,
Beautiful images! No doubt.
The sceneries are just extraordinary! We went to Moraine, Jasper and Banff many years ago, your photos brings back memories. Note to self: before I get too old, we need to go there again.
And I lived in Oregon for 7 years, never visited Eastern Oregon, nor Crater Lake. More note, go there, too.
Your photos are gorgeous.
-r


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2014)

You can't have lakes without Lake Superior... I shot this on Kodachrome64 about 25 years ago one evening on a three week canoe trip on Lake Superior. We were wind-bound there for three days.... it brings back great memories!


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> You can't have lakes without Lake Superior... I shot this on Kodachrome64 about 25 years ago one evening on a three week canoe trip on Lake Superior. We were wind-bound there for three days.... it brings back great memories!




Beautiful shot, Don!


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

lion rock said:


> DPC, Llyod, Sporgon, Mr_Canuck, Don, cycleraw,
> Beautiful images! No doubt.
> The sceneries are just extraordinary! We went to Moraine, Jasper and Banff many years ago, your photos brings back memories. Note to self: before I get too old, we need to go there again.
> And I lived in Oregon for 7 years, never visited Eastern Oregon, nor Crater Lake. More note, go there, too.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking east across Vermilion Lake toward Rundle Mountain just on the outskirts of Banff.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Falls on the Athabasca River in AB, Canada.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Cameron River Falls in Waterton Lakes National Park AB.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> You can't have lakes without Lake Superior... I shot this on Kodachrome64 about 25 years ago one evening on a three week canoe trip on Lake Superior. We were wind-bound there for three days.... it brings back great memories!




Lovely shot Don.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Another very nice series dpc. I especially like the Cameron River Falls.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Another very nice series dpc. I especially like the Cameron River Falls.




Thanks!


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice work dpc and cycleraw!


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

A few more...


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Quarry Fall


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Quarry Fall




Really nice series from Glacier National Park.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Glacier Park is a photographically overwhelming place. It would be difficult for a descent photographer to get a bad shot anywhere there. It's difficult to go to a place like that, because there never seems to be enough time to get all that you want. It's a hard life!


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Glacier Park is a photographically overwhelming place. It would be difficult for a descent photographer to get a bad shot anywhere there. It's difficult to go to a place like that, because there never seems to be enough time to get all that you want. It's a hard life!




I was through there maybe 45 years ago, but I do spend some time north of the border in Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Li River, Guilin, China


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin, China


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin, China




This is a very nice picture. I really like it. Good work.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin, China



I agree with you dpc. Great shot. I like it also. Well done Dylan.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Nice work dpc and cycleraw!




I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a bamboo ride on Yulong River, Guilin, China
> ...



Thanks guys


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

The Bow River flowing through Banff AB. The colour of the water is natural, caused by the effects of glacial 'flour' suspended in the river.


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2014)

Mountainside in southern Alberta. I like the way the light works in the picture.


----------



## zaf (Jun 26, 2014)

Côte d'Azur (French Riviera)


----------



## zaf (Jun 26, 2014)

Porto, Corsica


----------



## zaf (Jun 26, 2014)

Desenberg, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful shots zaf ...And welcome to CR


----------



## climber (Jun 27, 2014)

After rain.


----------



## climber (Jun 27, 2014)

I would like to ask what do you think about brightness of this image. Do you see it as too dark/too bright or OK? Especially in the rocks. I'm asking this because if I look it on my display (MBP retina) it looks OK, but if I look it on my older (cheap) display it looks brighter (actually too bright).

Thanks


----------



## stefsan (Jun 27, 2014)

climber said:


> I would like to ask what do you think about brightness of this image. Do you see it as too dark/too bright or OK? Especially in the rocks. I'm asking this because if I look it on my display (MBP retina) it looks OK, but if I look it on my older (cheap) display it looks brighter (actually too bright).
> 
> Thanks



Looks good to me (Macbook Pro), not too bright and not too dark. Very nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2014)

Mountainside


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2014)

I really like your pictures climber. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## climber (Jun 27, 2014)

stefsan said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to ask what do you think about brightness of this image. Do you see it as too dark/too bright or OK? Especially in the rocks. I'm asking this because if I look it on my display (MBP retina) it looks OK, but if I look it on my older (cheap) display it looks brighter (actually too bright).
> ...



Thanks



Click said:


> I really like your pictures climber. 8) Nicely done.



Thanks.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 27, 2014)

climber said:


> I would like to ask what do you think about brightness of this image. Do you see it as too dark/too bright or OK? Especially in the rocks. I'm asking this because if I look it on my display (MBP retina) it looks OK, but if I look it on my older (cheap) display it looks brighter (actually too bright).
> 
> Thanks



I like both. AWESOME


----------



## jrda2 (Jun 27, 2014)

climber said:


> I would like to ask what do you think about brightness of this image. Do you see it as too dark/too bright or OK? Especially in the rocks. I'm asking this because if I look it on my display (MBP retina) it looks OK, but if I look it on my older (cheap) display it looks brighter (actually too bright).



Have you calibrated both displays?


----------



## climber (Jun 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to ask what do you think about brightness of this image. Do you see it as too dark/too bright or OK? Especially in the rocks. I'm asking this because if I look it on my display (MBP retina) it looks OK, but if I look it on my older (cheap) display it looks brighter (actually too bright).
> ...



Thank you Dylan.


----------



## climber (Jun 29, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to ask what do you think about brightness of this image. Do you see it as too dark/too bright or OK? Especially in the rocks. I'm asking this because if I look it on my display (MBP retina) it looks OK, but if I look it on my older (cheap) display it looks brighter (actually too bright).
> ...



No, noone is calibrated.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 30, 2014)

Madison River Montana, Canon 5dmkii 50mm f/1.8 neewer variable nd, f/22 30 seconds iso 50 four shot pano


----------



## nineyards (Jul 1, 2014)

Banff mountains from across the Bow river




North Saskatchewan river fog bank as seen from the Fort Edmonton Bridge



Fort Edmonton Bridge spanning the North Saskatchewan river on a foggy morning


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Banff mountains from across the Bow river
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pictures. I especially like the last one of the bridge.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you
It was a great morning,the sun was just beginning to burn off some of the fog
That particular shot was with a 16-35 2.8L
Absolutely no complaints about that lens


----------



## svensl (Jul 2, 2014)

Winter in Scotland. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/12566853153/#


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi nineyards. 
Very evocative conversion to monotone. Lovely. 

Cheers Graham.



nineyards said:


> Banff mountains from across the Bow river


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2014)

svensl said:


> Winter in Scotland.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/12566853153/#




I really like this picture. Good work.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

dpc said:


> svensl said:
> 
> 
> > Winter in Scotland.
> ...



+1

I really like it also. Nicely done.


----------



## James Plum (Jul 3, 2014)

Neenah, WIsconsin


----------



## nineyards (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you Graham, I appreciate the compliment, I sometimes try to "see" in black and white, not always successful, but this shot I took with the express propose of conversion 


Valvebounce said:


> Hi nineyards.
> Very evocative conversion to monotone. Lovely.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


----------



## offfocus (Jul 3, 2014)

Enjoying the day.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

Waterton Lakes National Park AB


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

offfocus said:


> Enjoying the day.




Looks like Banff! Love the place.


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

A different point of view of the Prince of Wales Hotel in Waterton Lakes National Park AB.


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2014)

A line of pelicans before the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon. There's a discarded water bottle floating in front of the first pelican in the line. A sign of our throw away culture.


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2014)

Mountains near Waterton Lakes National Park in the fall.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 10, 2014)

Here are a few images of Haweswater Resevoir in Cumbria I took as part of a commission of the British Company United Utilities

5DMKIII with 16-35mm F2.8 MKII, 70-200mm F2.8 IS MKII and Polariser and 10 stop ND



Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Reservoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Tower, Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Tower, Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

Beautiful series. I especially like the two first pictures.

Well done Tom.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2014)

svensl said:


> Winter in Scotland.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/12566853153/#



Very nice. I particularly like the lighting and the abstractness. Would have thought this would be in the Alps or Himalaya


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 12, 2014)

tomscott, those shots are fantastic. I really need to go back to that area with a camera one day!

This is a lake at Flatford Mill. About a 5 minute walk from where Constable painted the Haywain.



Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## climber (Jul 13, 2014)

First attempt to do 2 row panorama.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

Wilcox Pass near Columbia Ice Fields, Alberta Rockies. Packed the 300 2.8 1000 feet up the mountainside and was happy to have it.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

The opposite direction.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

A wider view.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

Another direction @300

Jack


----------



## climber (Jul 13, 2014)

Just another waterfall


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

Yet another direction. If you ever visit the Ice Fields this hike is a must. But dress warmly! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

One last shot.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Climber. 
NOT just another waterfall, but a superb picture of another waterfall! That is stunning IMHO! 
Using a star filter, or is that a result of a tiny aperture or? 

Cheers Graham.



climber said:


> Just another waterfall


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Jack. 
Stunning scenery, really like this one, looks like it was dug out with a very large excavator! 

Cheers Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> The opposite direction.
> 
> Jack


----------



## climber (Jul 13, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Climber.
> NOT just another waterfall, but a superb picture of another waterfall! That is stunning IMHO!
> Using a star filter, or is that a result of a tiny aperture or?
> 
> ...



 Hey, thank you, if you like it.

Yes, the star is a result of smaller aperture (f/16). For waterfall only, I made 4 exposures with 1/8 s and f/22 (I didn't have ND filter for long exposure) and then blend them together in PS with "lighten" blending mode. That way waterfall appears slightly bigger. For the rest (everything except the sky, sun and waterfall) I blend normal exposure at f/8.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

climber said:


> Just another waterfall




Beautiful shot. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Graham, 

Yes I was in awe up there and so tired I couldn't really put much energy or thought into the shots, unfortunately. My daughter,as a child, had never camped in the mountains and she simply exhausted poor old ma and pa (mid 60's) on this trip as a young energetic adult! 

The shots are in case anyone is debating going where we've just been. GO

Jack


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 13, 2014)

A view from above


----------



## arjay (Jul 13, 2014)

Just thought I'd contribute a couple...


----------



## arjay (Jul 13, 2014)

One more...


----------



## climber (Jul 13, 2014)

Chewy734 said:


> A view from above



Amazing shot and amazing landscape. Where is this?


----------



## climber (Jul 13, 2014)

arjay said:


> One more...



Well done, Arjay. I really like them, both.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

Chewy734 said:


> A view from above




Great shot. I really like this picture.


Well done.


----------



## TMSCanon (Jul 13, 2014)

4-frame panorama: Looking east toward Grand Tetons, Wyoming from atop Grand Targhee ski resort, Idaho.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 16, 2014)

Couple more from the same set

Haweswater Reservoir for United Utilities.



Haweswater moonscape, Haweswater Reservoir, Derelict Barn, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

This one is completely lit by the moon shot at 11-30pm, the night before the super moon last week.



Haweswater Reservoir Sunrise, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Sunrise


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Haweswater Reservoir for United Utilities.




Lovely light.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 16, 2014)

North Saskatchewan River



Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel


----------



## offfocus (Jul 19, 2014)

Town of Banff


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2014)

Few more from Haweswater Cumbria



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

My camping spot 



Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Moonlit



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Moonlit Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Corpse Road, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Dam



Haweswater Resevoir, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## msm (Jul 24, 2014)

Great thread guys, this is definitely one of my favorite subjects.

Still trying to learn how to take good pictures of mountains, here is a little contribution. Not entirely happy with the composition but brought way to little water on this trip and got seriously dehydrated and had little energy left for taking pictures. Still I like it because the place is so awesome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2014)

"but brought way to little water" - more fun to carry lenses until it's time to drink! 

So, where is this "place" and what are you shooting with etc.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2014)

msm said:


> Still trying to learn how to take good pictures of mountains, here is a little contribution. Not entirely happy with the composition but brought way to little water on this trip and got seriously dehydrated and had little energy left for taking pictures. Still I like it because the place is so awesome.




Great shot. Beautiful place. 8)


----------



## msm (Jul 24, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> "but brought way to little water" - more fun to carry lenses until it's time to drink!
> 
> So, where is this "place" and what are you shooting with etc.
> 
> Jack



Think I went up with like 10kg camera gear and 3L water. Next time it will be 10L water 3kg camera gear 

It is Romsdalen Norway, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_wall on the right. Shot with an A7R and a 24mm TS/E shifted down.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for that and it is indeed a lovely shot regardless of exhaustion!
Norway appears to have a lot to offer scenic and wildlife photographers! 

Jack


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jul 24, 2014)

*Kokanee Glacier*

Here's one of Kaslo Lake at Kokanee Glacier near Nelson, British Columbia. We did a family backpacking trip up there last week and stayed at the cabin. Spectacular place. Like Narnia... shot this handheld with my Voigtlander 20mm.


----------



## offfocus (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Kokanee Glacier*



Mr_Canuck said:


> Here's one of Kaslo Lake at Kokanee Glacier near Nelson, British Columbia. We did a family backpacking trip up there last week and stayed at the cabin. Spectacular place. Like Narnia... shot this handheld with my Voigtlander 20mm.



Nice shot Mr_Canuck.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2014)

Two views of Lake Minnewanka in Banff National Park.


----------



## rogerb (Jul 26, 2014)

Moraine Lake, Alberta, Canadian Rockies
canon 6d, 17-40


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

rogerb said:


> Moraine Lake, Alberta, Canadian Rockies



Beautiful. 8)


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2014)

Lovely shots dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shots dpc.




Thank you. I appreciate the comment.


----------



## cycleraw (Jul 28, 2014)

Here are a couple from this past Thursday, in the EagleCap wilderness


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2014)

cycleraw said:


> Here are a couple from this past Thursday, in the EagleCap wilderness


 
Wonderful nature and lovely captured


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2014)

I've posted a few shots a ways back. They sure don't compare. Anyone willing to share some of the secrets of these great shots? What's required, other than decent equipment, which is not my problem although I'm not saying mine's the best. Obviously the lighting associated with the time of day is one factor and for mountains I see lots of haze. Would a polarizer help solve that or do you just need all the right environmental pieces in place?

Jack


----------



## climber (Jul 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I've posted a few shots a ways back. They sure don't compare. Anyone willing to share some of the secrets of these great shots? What's required, other than decent equipment, which is not my problem although I'm not saying mine's the best. Obviously the lighting associated with the time of day is one factor and for mountains I see lots of haze. Would a polarizer help solve that or do you just need all the right environmental pieces in place?
> 
> Jack



I think, beside good equipment, nice scenery and photographer's eye for a good composition, the post production skills are very important too. Here is an example: http://www.vibrantshot.com/how-to-edit-the-milky-way-in-photoshop/ The original photo is quite dull, but at the end it becomes very nice.


----------



## msm (Jul 28, 2014)

I think landscapes are probably the least gear dependent. It's usually shot with small apertures where even cheap lenses usually are sharp. And I actually prefer to focus manually to get the best sharpness across the picture so auto-focus is not important, neither is fps so cheap cameras are well suited too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm all ears. I would love to learn how to do better - quite different than catching posing birds! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

Lake in Winter


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> Lake in Winter



Lovely B&W. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2014)

cycleraw said:


> Here are a couple from this past Thursday, in the EagleCap wilderness




Beautiful. Great shots cycleraw.


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Lake in Winter
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## nineyards (Jul 30, 2014)

Banff Springs Hotel as seen from the Bow River


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Banff Springs Hotel as seen from the Bow River




Nice picture of a nice place. I can't get enough of the Banff/Jasper area.


----------



## yurophoto (Jul 30, 2014)

Proxy Falls, Oregon.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2014)

yurophoto said:


> Proxy Falls, Oregon.



Very nice shots. 8) Well done.


----------



## climber (Aug 7, 2014)

Another one from the Alps.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 7, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Banff Springs Hotel as seen from the Bow River





dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Banff Springs Hotel as seen from the Bow River
> ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2014)

Banff NP


----------



## offfocus (Aug 10, 2014)

Grassi Lakes, Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

Lake Louise ski lodge


----------



## Reiep (Aug 14, 2014)

Dawn in Mures - 1 by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr and my portfolio




Transfagarasan - Black & white by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr and my portfolio


----------



## lw (Aug 14, 2014)

Lake Garda, Italy

Early Morning stroll along the shore



Malcesine-35
by lozwilkes, on Flickr

Lake Garda from the mountains at Malcesine



IMG_2283
by lozwilkes, on Flickr

On the mountains



IMG_2271
by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice shots , lw. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm getting tired of the heat and humidity, so winter's looking pretty good about now. Of course, I'll be singing a different tune come January.


----------



## caMARYnon (Aug 14, 2014)

Dam


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

caMARYnon said:


> Dam




Nice landscape. Romania, I assume. Where is the dam, or is that the name of a place?


----------



## caMARYnon (Aug 14, 2014)

dpc said:


> caMARYnon said:
> 
> 
> > Dam
> ...


This is Vidraru dam mounted on Arges river and creates lake Vidraru. As you said, Romania


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2014)

Sepia


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the Post-processing that you did with that picture. Well done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2014)

dpc said:


> Sepia




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Mountainside in winter


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Spirit Island in Maligne Lake, Jasper National Park


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Mountainside


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

dpc said:


> Spirit Island in Maligne Lake, Banff National Park



I like the composition of this one. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice, all! 

Just me?? I've been getting notifications and then when I click the link, just a white page. This time, page 7, I got though.

Jack


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 17, 2014)

Spent the night up here last week.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Spent the night up here last week.



Beautiful. 8) You still have snow? Where did you take this picture?


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit Island in Maligne Lake, Banff National Park
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Click,
The shot was taken from a peak called South Ramshead 2052m high in the Australian snowfields. My tent in the lower mid right corner behind the rocks.
Our highest peak is Mt Kosciuszko @2229m
It can be seek way off in the distance to the left of the higher middle peak which is Ramshead @2190m
Thredbo Ski resort is about 5klms away behind the hill about where the sun is coming up.
We are in the middle of our snow season now and there will still be patches of snow into December.
In fact I did snowboard Mt Kossy .. as we call it, on Christmas day on a patch of snow the size a few average home lots a long time ago.
Our landscape is so old and weathered that our mountains are really just hills now.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 18, 2014)

Mountains and black and white photography seem so often to go hand in hand


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2014)

Winter in the mountains around Banff NP.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2014)

dpc said:


> Winter in the mountains around Banff NP.




Beautiful landscapes. 8) Well done dpc.


----------



## Lt Colonel (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Hi Click,
> The shot was taken from a peak called South Ramshead 2052m high in the Australian snowfields. My tent in the lower mid right corner behind the rocks.
> Our highest peak is Mt Kosciuszko @2229m
> It can be seek way off in the distance to the left of the higher middle peak which is Ramshead @2190m
> ...



Hi Omni Images,

Thanks for your reply and the information.

Keep on posting your pictures.


----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2014)

Lt Colonel said:


>




Nice picture. Where is it? I can just see a question mark where the ID would be.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 19, 2014)

Two shots, one from last season of fresh snow and the other one from last week.


----------



## Lt Colonel (Aug 19, 2014)

dpc said:


> Lt Colonel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Glacier National Park...


----------



## Reiep (Aug 19, 2014)

Aiguille du Midi by Pierre Pichot Photography on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio.


----------



## Cory (Aug 19, 2014)

Alaska - 2013


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2014)

Cory said:


> Alaska - 2013



Beautiful landscape. Nicely done.


----------



## Cory (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks. During that entire trip I was one with the shutter button. I think there was a higher being a work at times with some of the shots that I got.


----------



## jreach11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rocky Mountain National Park, couple Sundays ago. Love it here.


----------



## jreach11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Emerald Lake, Rocky Mountain National Park


----------



## jreach11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rainbow at Pikes Peak


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2014)

Glacier


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2014)

Mountainsides


----------



## sue.t (Aug 22, 2014)

Kluane Lake in Yukon - November 2013


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2014)

Great shot Sue. 8)


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2014)

sue.t said:


> Kluane Lake in Yukon - November 2013




Agree! Very nice picture.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 24, 2014)

Montana


----------



## climber (Aug 31, 2014)

Another waterfall. Not planning to catch the sun just above the horizon. Thus, I didn't have much time to get better composition.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2014)

MichaelHodges, really like the mood you've captured there! Many nice shots from all.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Montana



Lovely shot. I really like the composition of your picture. Beautiful light. Well done Michael.


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2014)

Overlooking Banff


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

Mountain lake with a skin of ice on the water near the shore.


----------



## nineyards (Sep 13, 2014)

Banff Mountains just before a huge downpour





Tough to resist the urge to convert to black and white with so many tonal gradations


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2014)

Bow summit near Lake Louise, Alberta.
Opposite directions.

Jack


----------



## pulsiv (Sep 17, 2014)

somewhere in the scottish highlands...


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

Excellent landscape photos! Love this thread! Thanks all


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 17, 2014)

Near Tysfjorden, in Norway. The opening in the clouds only lasted a few minutes before collapsing again into dark grey.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Near Tysfjorden, in Norway. The opening in the clouds only lasted a few minutes before collapsing again into dark grey.



Very nice. I like this picture. Well done.


----------



## Northbird (Sep 17, 2014)

Mt. Rainier National Park by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2014)

Sunwapta Falls, Jasper NP, AB


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Mt. Rainier National Park



Lovely shot Tony.


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2014)

1. Looking toward the Columbia Ice Field at Saskatchewan Crossing.
2. Moraine Lake, Banff NP, AB


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 25, 2014)

June Lake, Mono County, CA.



Aspens June Lake 20 Oct 2013 3653 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful landscape. Love the colors. Nicely done Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 25, 2014)

El Capitan by Moonlight



El Capitan by Moonlight / Yosemite © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> El Capitan by Moonlight
> 
> 
> 
> El Capitan by Moonlight / Yosemite © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Nice picture!


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> El Capitan by Moonlight



Very nice shot Keith 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks  Going back for more. The fires around the park this year are messing up my planned shoots.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2014)

Lake Minnewanka, Banff NP, AB


----------



## Vern (Sep 26, 2014)

Lake Femunden, Norway


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2014)

Vern said:


> Lake Femunden, Norway




Beautiful colours!


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2014)

Vern said:


> Lake Femunden, Norway




Beautiful reflection. Nicely done Vern.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2014)

Waterfall in the mountains


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi dpc, Vern. 
2 great shots, loving the reflections guys, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 27, 2014)

Yosemite Falls by Moon light



Yosemite Falls Moonbow 24 May 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yosemite Falls by Moon light



Beautiful shot Keith


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2014)

By Bow Lake, Banff NP, AB


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2014)

By Bow Lake, Banff NP, AB


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2014)

1. Athabasca Falls on the Athabasca River, near Jasper, AB
2. Overlooking Lake Minnewanka, Banff NP, AB


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2014)

Love these series DPC. Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> Love these series DPC. Absolutely wonderful!



Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> Rundle Mountain as seen across Vermilion Lake, Banff NP, AB



The air seems to be so fresh and clear in all those shots you posted. They're just lovely all of them, dpc!
It's places like those where you can hear what you are thinking, and truly enjoy life.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rundle Mountain as seen across Vermilion Lake, Banff NP, AB
> ...





Thanks! It can be difficult to return to the mundane world we inhabit most of the time. I love the mountains.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2014)

The Athabasca River


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2014)

dilbert said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rundle Mountain as seen across Vermilion Lake, Banff NP, AB
> ...




Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking across tarn toward lower mountain slopes


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2014)

1. Mountain river
2. Mountain through trees


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

dpc said:


> The Athabasca River



What a nice composition in that first shot. Leading lines, nice foreground, you even managed a nice S-curve. Nicely composed and shot.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The Athabasca River
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2014)

dpc said:


> 1. Mountain river
> 2. Mountain through trees



What a wonderful location / area. Great for my 16-35 f/4


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Mountain river
> ...




Indeed! That's what I took them with. Great lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2014)

Beautiful pictures dpc, keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

Mountain meadow in fall array


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain meadow in fall array


Incredibly beautiful scenery you captured here, dpc! The brighter parts of the two rightmost peaks are truly great when looked at in full view. And that sky is epic!


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain meadow in fall array
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## offfocus (Sep 30, 2014)

Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

offfocus said:


> Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park.




I was there just a week ago. Fantastic place. Go as often as I can. Nice picture. Love the colours.


----------



## offfocus (Sep 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> offfocus said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park.
> ...



Thanks dpc. Banff and surrounding areas are where I spend most of my weekends.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

Burnt off mountainside


----------



## CTJohn (Sep 30, 2014)

Olympic National Park


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Olympic National Park




Beautiful shot. I really like your first picture.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 30, 2014)

Tioga Pass looking out to the Mono Craters and the White Mountains



Tioga Pass / Mono Craters / White Mountains © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## andy (Oct 1, 2014)

Crator Lake, Oregon


----------



## offfocus (Oct 1, 2014)

andy said:


> Crator Lake, Oregon


Beautiful shot Andy!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2014)

Great shots from all. I also just returned from a stint in BC and the Alberta rockies. Finally made it into Wells Gray provincial park. The Helmcken falls are over 450 feet high and about 75 feet wide, maybe the highest in North America. The sun was my enemy. The first shot is from the viewing side the second from the opposite cliff as I forced myself up to the edge - looking straight down to the water. You can see the viewing platform in the last shot.

6D with 24-70 F4

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2014)

Dilbert, thanks for the quick correction of an uninformed statement based on something I obviously misread. It does rank fairly high on the list of worthy worldwide waterfalls though (19 or top 100 according to this site) and is well worth the visit.

http://www.worldwaterfalldatabase.com/top-100-waterfalls-list/9/

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2014)

Mountain peaks in Banff NP, AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2014)

Winter mountainside at Moraine Lake, Banff NP, AB.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

Mountaintop


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking across Lake Minnewanka. There's something about these lone trees that I find compelling. I've photographed them a lot from various perspectives. One day I may get it right.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

Not mountains, really, but I thought the picture might fit here. Badlands of Dinosaur Provincial Park north of Brooks AB.


----------



## sanjosedave (Oct 2, 2014)

Mono Lake Overlook.

6D, 130mm, ISO 50, f8, 1/400

LR cc, Nik


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> Mono Lake Overlook.
> 
> 6D, 130mm, ISO 50, f8, 1/400
> 
> LR cc, Nik




Very nice B&W. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

Rundle mountain as seen across Vermilion Lake, Banff AB. I posted this earlier but have removed the original posting and replaced it with this. I've muted the saturation, reduced sharpening a bit and done some work trying to clean up the clouds.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2014)

Waterfall in Rockies


----------



## rpt (Oct 3, 2014)

dpc said:


> Rundle mountain as seen across Vermilion Lake, Banff AB. I posted this earlier but have removed the original posting and replaced it with this. I've muted the saturation, reduced sharpening a bit and done some work trying to clean up the clouds.


Lovely!

A suggestion: may be crop off some of the water to get the "horizon" on the 1/3rd mark. I think the clouds are more interesting than the water - otherwise I'd have suggested you to do it the other way around.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2014)

rpt said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rundle mountain as seen across Vermilion Lake, Banff AB. I posted this earlier but have removed the original posting and replaced it with this. I've muted the saturation, reduced sharpening a bit and done some work trying to clean up the clouds.
> ...




Thanks for the suggestion. I appreciate it. I will give it a go. I considered the rule of thirds with respect to this picture. I see the mountain, despite its smaller size, as being the focal point of the picture. The lines of sight appear to me to centre on it. However, I take your point seriously and will see what I think. Thanks again.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2014)

1. Johnson Lake, Banff NP, AB
2. Overlooking the Bow River valley at Banff, AB, with Rundle Mountain in the background


----------



## candyman (Oct 4, 2014)

dpc said:


> 1. Johnson Lake, Banff NP, AB
> 2. Overlooking the Bow River valley at Banff, AB, with Rundle Mountain in the background


Those are beautiful.
The second one has a very impressive scenery. For me, who is living in a flat country with no mountains.
I really love to go to such places and shoot!


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2014)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Johnson Lake, Banff NP, AB
> ...




Thanks! There's no doubt I was born in a place with some spectacular scenery.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2014)

1. Bow Lake, Banff NP, AB
2. Wooded shore of Lake Minnewanka, Banff NP, AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2014)

1. Two Jack Lake
2. Western end of Vermilion Lake

Both in Banff National Park, AB, Canada


----------



## tomscott (Oct 5, 2014)

Helvellyn &amp; Striding Edge, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

5DMKIII 16-35mm F2.8

Helvellyn﻿ and Striding Edge yesterday. Fantastic moody day, great walk with good friends although I was holding them back with the Camera!


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2014)

Beautiful shots dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## offfocus (Oct 6, 2014)

dpc said:


> Waterfall in Rockies


Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2014)

offfocus said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Waterfall in Rockies
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

Canoists


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking across a mountain river. Playing a bit with colours and tones.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

dpc said:


> Canoists



I really like this B&W picture. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Canoists
> ...




Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

Mono Lake



Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2014)

1. The Bow River, Banff NP, AB
3. Two Jack Lake, Banff NP, AB


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> Mono Lake Overlook.
> 
> 6D, 130mm, ISO 50, f8, 1/400
> 
> LR cc, Nik



Nicely done. The clouds & contrast remind me of some Ansel Adams treatments for contrast.


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2014)

Moraine Lake near Lake Louise, Banff NP, AB. A colour rendition of a previous posting.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 8, 2014)

Wildcat Creek Falls, Yosemite



Wildcat Falls Yosemite National Park © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2014)

Two monochrome views of the Athabasca River.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 8, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Wildcat Creek Falls, Yosemite


That is lovely!


----------



## Peerke (Oct 8, 2014)

Italy, just north of Tre Cime di Lavaredo. Panorama of the view to Torre dei Scarperi.


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2014)

Mountain forest


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2014)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake near Lake Louise, Banff NP, AB. A colour rendition of a previous posting.




Great shot dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Moraine Lake near Lake Louise, Banff NP, AB. A colour rendition of a previous posting.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 9, 2014)

dpc said:


> Looking across a mountain river. Playing a bit with colours and tones.



I think the muted look works really well. It somehow evokes a feeling of greater isolation and solitude.

Nice work.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking across a mountain river. Playing a bit with colours and tones.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Wildcat Creek Falls, Yosemite
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcat Falls Yosemite National Park © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Beautiful!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 9, 2014)

dpc said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcat Creek Falls, Yosemite
> ...



Thank you


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 9, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Wildcat Creek Falls, Yosemite



Great composition and just the right smoothness in the flowing water, Keith. It's stunning!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 9, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcat Creek Falls, Yosemite
> ...



Thanks  I used an ND filter to get me to 8 seconds.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Wildcat Creek Falls, Yosemite




Great shot Keith. I really like this picture.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 10, 2014)

One from a recent trip to the English Lake District. Taken during the ascent of Great Gable while the rapidly changing clouds and periodic rain did interesting things to the light.




400 by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## climber (Oct 12, 2014)

One from the Alps


----------



## tomscott (Oct 12, 2014)

Ullswater autumnal sunset by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 13, 2014)

climber said:


> One from the Alps


I love this scenery. Great capture!


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2014)

climber said:


> One from the Alps



Lovely shot climber.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 15, 2014)

Carson Valley, NV


----------



## candyman (Oct 15, 2014)

dpc said:


> Mountain stairway



Very nice composition.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2014)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain stairway
> ...





Thanks!


----------



## nineyards (Oct 15, 2014)

Bend in the North Saskatchewan River partially frozen over


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2014)

Moraine Lake, Banff NP, AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Bend in the North Saskatchewan River partially frozen over




I really, really like this picture. Except it reminds me of what is to come. Brrrrrrrrrrrr. Should be used to it by now.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2014)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake, Banff NP, AB



Beautiful landscape.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Moraine Lake, Banff NP, AB
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

Johnson Lake near Banff. I posted a similar, in fact almost identical, photo of this scene previously. It's a different photo, however, and I decided to process it into monochrome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2014)

A couple weeks ago at Mt. Robson, BC. Highest in the Canadian Rockies and more often than not, under clouds.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

I posted a version of this picture in another thread but decided to rework the RAW file.


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> A couple weeks ago at Mt. Robson, BC. Highest in the Canadian Rockies and more often than not, under clouds.
> 
> Jack



Nice. I like the crisp detail in the mountain side. Gotta love the mountains of BC and AB.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2014)

dpc, if only a photo could do justice. Here's the bigger picture - gotta get that sensor cleaned :-[. Love all the shots that are being posted since as a beginner I've got lots to learn and there is some amazing work being displayed.

Jack


----------



## nineyards (Oct 16, 2014)

dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Bend in the North Saskatchewan River partially frozen over
> ...


Just think of all those poor souls who haven't had the pleasure of experiencing minus 50, tree trunk splitting, severe frostbite to exposed skin in 30 seconds kind of weather, you are in a privileged minority


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

Looking down the Bow River, Banff NP, AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

nineyards said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > nineyards said:
> ...




Ah, yes indeed! I'm wondering where I stored my boots, heavy duty skidoo pants, mitts, toques, balaclavas, scarves, down-filled parka and the various other paraphernalia that come with the approaching season. And I really do have to buy new 'ice walkers' so I can hike around town on the ice and through the snow with some confidence that I won't take a header.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2014)

1. Can't recall the river's name.
2. The Athabasca River


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

dpc said:


> 1. Can't recall the river's name.
> 2. The Athabasca River




I said it before but say it again: you come isn some amazing places! What a wonderful photos you have posted here. One day will will visit our friends in California but we actually need to plan a travel throughout the States. Actually, I have to plan it. I am sure my wife and children don't have the patience to stop everywhere and wait until I did my shots.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2014)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Can't recall the river's name.
> ...




Hi! Yes, there are many beautiful places in the United States. I, however, am Canadian and all my pictures were taken in Canada.


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

dpc said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Ha,ha,ha,ha...what a foolish mistake I did. Actually very funny too. Because those friends used to live 6 years in Toronto. I will ask them to move back so I have a double excuse to go there.


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2014)

Still playing with Tonality Pro. I like it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Shadows of lodgepole pines stretching across the Athabasca River
2. Rock in river


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2014)

Vermilion Lake and backing mountainside near Banff AB.


----------



## candyman (Oct 21, 2014)

dpc said:


> Vermilion Lake and backing mountainside near Banff AB.




Very nice!
So, are all those locations in the same area of all over Canada? I have to admit that I didn't look them up on the map. 
Your photos put Canada very high on my bucket-list!


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2014)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Vermilion Lake and backing mountainside near Banff AB.
> ...




There are many lovely areas in Canada. The mountain shots I've posted are all from the Rocky Mountains between Banff and Jasper, Alberta. Western Alberta and pretty much all of British Columbia are mountainous. There are lots of fabulous places to visit.


----------



## arjay (Oct 21, 2014)

Last week at Twin Lakes, Mammoth Lakes Basin


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2014)

Vermilion Lake


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 21, 2014)

arjay said:


> Last week at Twin Lakes, Mammoth Lakes Basin


Great balance in light and colours. I like it!


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2014)

arjay said:


> Last week at Twin Lakes, Mammoth Lakes Basin




Beautiful picture, Arjay.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

arjay said:


> Last week at Twin Lakes, Mammoth Lakes Basin




Beautiful shot. Nicely done arjay.


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2014)

Near Banff AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2014)

Bow River Falls at Banff AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2014)

South-western Alberta


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2014)

Forest hanging on the edge of a mountain ravine.


----------



## candyman (Oct 23, 2014)

dpc said:


> Forest hanging on the edge of a mountain ravine.



Force of nature. So every year part of it is sliding down?


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, Canada


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

View from the top of Sulphur Mountain outside the town of Banff, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## candyman (Oct 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, Canada


Lovely view.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> The Prince of Wales Hotel overlooking Waterton Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB. Taken this past Monday.


Found it and like it! It sits well with a view like this surrounding it. I can't believe any Hilton hotel could top this.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

South-western Alberta, Canada. The mountains aren't as majestic as they are further north around Banff, but they still provide a wonderful environment for taking pictures. This is prime grizzly bear country.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The Prince of Wales Hotel overlooking Waterton Lake in Waterton Lakes National Park AB. Taken this past Monday.
> ...




It's quite an impressive building. It's dated inside. you really feel like you're stepping back to the 1920's-1930's.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 24, 2014)

Carson River


----------



## candyman (Oct 24, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> Carson River



Wonderful photo!


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> Carson River



Very nice. Well done.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 25, 2014)

Elbow Lake in Kananaskis Country, Alberta, Canada


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Elbow Lake in Kananaskis Country, Alberta, Canada


Very nice photo


----------



## nineyards (Oct 25, 2014)

Banff National Park


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Banff National Park


Impressive....mountains and a sky with strong clouds. Well done!


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

Mountain river


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

Wintry mountain slope


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

Winter mountainside during snow squall


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

Okanagan Valley, south-central interior of British Columbia


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2014)

dpc said:


> Okanagan Valley, south-central interior of British Columbia




Very nice shot dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Okanagan Valley, south-central interior of British Columbia
> ...




Thanks. It's a nice area of the country.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

Overlooking the Okanagan Valley from NK'Mip Winery.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

Vineyards in the Okanagan Valley, British Columbia


----------



## ElmerFudd (Oct 31, 2014)

A few from lake Bled in Slovenia.


----------



## candyman (Oct 31, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> A few from lake Bled in Slovenia.




Those are some excellent photos! Beautiful view.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2014)

Wish I could visit places far and wide but I'm pretty much stuck in western Canada. But why complain, right?

Lovely photos from all over.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 31, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wish I could visit places far and wide but I'm pretty much stuck in western Canada. But why complain, right?
> 
> Lovely photos from all over.
> 
> Jack


Well, if you like spectacular nature, you seem to be in the right place  Beautiful!


----------



## candyman (Oct 31, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wish I could visit places far and wide but I'm pretty much stuck in western Canada. But why complain, right?
> 
> Lovely photos from all over.
> 
> Jack



Right! I dream to go to Canada and make some shots like you and dpc do. Just wonderful landscape you have in Canada!


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> A few from lake Bled in Slovenia.



Beautiful series. 8)


----------



## Eldar (Oct 31, 2014)

Click said:


> ElmerFudd said:
> 
> 
> > A few from lake Bled in Slovenia.
> ...


+1 Indeed it is!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 31, 2014)

I have no new images worth posting and I have the memory of a goldfish, so it might be that I´m reposting. 

Nevertheless, this is from a spectacular mountain, called The Seven Sisters in the north of Norway. Seven summits are lined up and you can cover them all in one day (don´t wear sneakers, be fit and don´t be scared of heights). This is my wife below summit no.2 from the north, Gryfoten.


----------



## ray5 (Oct 31, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> A few from lake Bled in Slovenia.



Fantastic! Wow!


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wish I could visit places far and wide but I'm pretty much stuck in western Canada. But why complain, right?
> 
> Lovely photos from all over.
> 
> Jack




Nice picture, Jack! Western Canada is a great place for photography.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> A few from lake Bled in Slovenia.




Very nice! You live in a beautiful spot.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 31, 2014)

ElmerFudd said:


> A few from lake Bled in Slovenia.



I could pass several weeks simply sat on that bench in shot 4 and letting the time go by. Great shots too!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2014)

All I can say is wow too and this thread is great for motivation. Thanks all!

The rock and the cock off the rock.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2014)

Interior BC, kind of Revelstoke area.

Jack


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 1, 2014)

Li River, Guilin - China


----------



## D. (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's a few from Banff / Jasper national parks


----------



## D. (Nov 2, 2014)

One more


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

D. said:


> Here's a few from Banff / Jasper national parks




Beautiful landscapes. Well done D.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm posting these pictures to illustrate the effects of global warming on the Columbia ice field, a large glacier in the Canadian Rockies. The first picture was taken by my father in 1979 (with either a Canon AE-1 or Nikon FE and Kodachrome slide film, not sure which). I took the second one this September. You can see the highway in both shots to give you some perspective on the relative size of the glacier and the scope of its retreat over the past 35 years.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

D. said:


> Here's a few from Banff / Jasper national parks




Very nice! Morant's Curve is highly photogenic. I love Spirit Island. The Rockies really do have spectacular scenery.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

Scene from the top of Whistlers Mountain outside Jasper AB, Canada.


----------



## cid (Nov 2, 2014)

Let me share my last lake/mountain attempt. It's my first shot where I tried manual exposure blending using luminosity masks + some light brush touches :




above and under the ice by Matej Sokol on 500px

I personally think it's little bit too messy content wise. Please, feel free and share your critique


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems pretty impressive to my relatively untrained eye. I'd like to see what you started with because the ice seems not quite right but maybe that's just what it looked like in real life??

Jack


----------



## cid (Nov 2, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seems pretty impressive to my relatively untrained eye. I'd like to see what you started with because the ice seems not quite right but maybe that's just what it looked like in real life??
> 
> Jack



what exactly doesn't seem right to you? I did only some saturation + clarity changes, oh and the stones were bit warmed up


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

cid said:


> Let me share my last lake/mountain attempt. It's my first shot where I tried manual exposure blending using luminosity masks + some light brush touches :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it. The ice skein seems natural enough to me, a light overlay to the water. It may be that the foreground is a bit too prominent and detracts from the mountains which I suppose to be the primary feature. However, having said that, I do like the picture as it is.


----------



## cid (Nov 2, 2014)

dpc said:


> ...
> 
> I like it. The ice skein seems natural enough to me, a light overlay to the water. It may be that the foreground is a bit too prominent and detracts from the mountains which I suppose to be the primary feature. However, having said that, I do like the picture as it is.



thank you


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 2, 2014)

6D
EF16-35mm f/2.8L II USM at 35mm 
30.0 sec; f/22; ISO 160

LRcc; Dfine2, Exposure 5

Upper Antelope Canyon

Editorial: I have mixed feelings about photographing Upper Antelope Canyon. I chose a photo-specific tour, with a Max 12 of photographers. What really happened, there are about six other Navajo tour companies offering tours of Antelope Canyon, some with photo tours, and others, with regular tourists. When I signed up I thought, great, only 12 max togs, yet, that was so far from the truth it makes politicians look like they are telling the truth. There was over 75 tourists streaming through the canyon. I felt I spent most of my time up against a canyon wall waiting for the masses to get by. When you get to the end of the canyon, you are required to double back, so, while one horde is coming in, another horde is leaving.

I went off-season during a mid-week day. 

I don't think I would ever go back during the in-season when the beams of light make there appearance because the in-season visitors increase...think of Disneyland in July.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

Lovely shot sanjosedave 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2014)

cid, it may be the degree of saturation associated with the area that's deep blue below where the ice looks swirly that seems a little artificial but don't take anything I say as in any way authoritive. I take it you prefer not to show the original, that's OK. I'm not saying it isn't impressive, cause it is.

Jack


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 3, 2014)

A few from last week


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 3, 2014)

ahh and here's almost a lake


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

Canoeing by Spirit Island in Maligne Lake, Jasper NP, AB.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2014)

Omni Images, lovely. Where are these places?

Jack


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Jack, are you in Australia ?
I live on the south coast NSW, these are down near Eden.


----------



## bf (Nov 3, 2014)

A rainy day in mountains.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2014)

Omni Images, you lucky guy. Except maybe when it's too hot. I'm near Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and my home (backyard) ladscape is NOT impressive! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2014)

Question for anyone following this thread. I'm looking for advice on a possible visit to Haida Guaii (Queen Charlotte Islands) in May. Do you recall anyone posting images etc.?

Jack


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Omni Images, you lucky guy. Except maybe when it's too hot. I'm near Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and my home (backyard) ladscape is NOT impressive!
> 
> Jack




Ah, but Jack, you're a mere hop (metaphorically speaking, it's a few hours drive) away from some of the most spectacular scenery on the planet.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

Lake Minnewanka, near Banff


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> A few from last week



Beautiful series. I really like the 3rd picture. Well done Omni Images.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Jack & Click, thanks.
I am by the coast, so we don't get very hot, and our Snow is about 3-4 hours drive away ... though they are more like mounds than mountains .. our country is so old it is very well weathered away, we have remnants, like Blue Lake.
Speaking of hot temps, my concreting crew is in Tennant Creek just now building a skatepark, it's been 40 - 42C every day there, it's not far from the center of Australia.
But, yes I have not been to your part of the world and would love to get there, I see so many shots of "real" mountains, just spectacular .. our mountains are a bit .... neehhh 
First shot is just out back from my place, I live on the coast from there, I can see that nipple Mt from my back yard.
2nd shot is about as rugged it gets here I suppose, our highest Mt is in the far distance, I am only 100m lower, you may be able to see my tent behind the rocks just below.
3rd shot is about our best remnant of a glacial lake, Blue Lake, you can ice climb here in winter and it does ice over completely in winter.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 4, 2014)

Europe / Austria / Eastern Alps / Schladminger Tauern / Klafferkessel -> https://goo.gl/maps/f85El


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> First shot is just out back from my place, I live on the coast from there, I can see that nipple Mt from my back yard.
> 2nd shot is about as rugged it gets here I suppose, our highest Mt is in the far distance, I am only 100m lower, you may be able to see my tent behind the rocks just below.
> 3rd shot is about our best remnant of a glacial lake, Blue Lake, you can ice climb here in winter and it does ice over completely in winter.



Beautiful shots Omni Images.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for that, Omni Images. I guess the grass is always greener ..... I couldn't handle 40 degrees C so a hike up a "real mountain" in September was fine by me but still, if there were more $$, oh boy ..... 

Well on the topic, as a retired "old dog" I get to places that are awe inspiring but can't really seem to get shots that convey the feeling. How should one approach scenes such as this that are almost monochromatic? Maybe a telephoto lens just isn't a viable option or ?? Wide seems to lose the grandure.

Love all the recent posts!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Jack. 
That certainly conveys a feeling, bbbrrrrrr! : The only thing I would say is there is no sense of scale, difficult to achieve when there is nothing else there, even a bird soaring might help with judging scale. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for that, Omni Images. I guess the grass is always greener ..... I couldn't handle 40 degrees C so a hike up a "real mountain" in September was fine by me but still, if there were more $$, oh boy .....
> 
> Well on the topic, as a retired "old dog" I get to places that are awe inspiring but can't really seem to get shots that convey the feeling. How should one approach scenes such as this that are almost monochromatic? Maybe a telephoto lens just isn't a viable option or ?? Wide seems to lose the grandure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Focuzed (Nov 4, 2014)

There are some very nice shots here. I hope this fits in here. I took this picture of Termessos while I was on vacation in Turkey this summer. It was the best historical stop I had on my vacation, I will stress vacation over photo excursions. I am just starting out in photography and to be honest my piuctures can not do this place justice. I am open/encouraging critiques and suggestions. I took this shot with a Canon T5i and 18-135 STM.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

Mountain stream and waterfall from above. Wasn't possible to get a more straight on shot without endangering life and limb.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2014)

Graham, I agree with you. The only way I might have accomplished that is by going for less mm I guess. As you can probably guess, hiking up there with too many pieces of heavy glass becomes problematic. If there is a next time at this site I may go with the 70-200 and carry my extenders. It's also frustrating that a hike gets you somewhere and then you often have to hurry a little to get back down before dark or risk who knows what. A tripod is something I should have carried with me.

Might look cold but that was July and it was quite pleasant.

A 70mm shot using the 24-70 F4

Jack


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Jack,
It's a hard one, but I would say it's all about the light and unfortunately YES it means being there at times which does mean staying over .... late evening and early morning.
I'm an oldish guy too now 54 and carrying many old sporting and work injuries, twisted ankles, knee re-con and two spinal ops ... so carrying all the camping gear plus camera gear is really heavy, so going as light as you can is a must. I still take a sturdy tripod, carbon ... my Linhof 617s and a digital 5DII with out battery pack and one lens either a 17-40F4 but really want a 24-70F2.8 ... or I use my 35F1.4 in vertical and stitch.
Most of those shots above are stitched panos of at least about 5-6 to 10-12 shots.
Going too wide will push your background way too far back and small, so I'd say go with a short to mid. You want to try and get some foreground/mid and background ... so going 35mm say in vertical I find is a nice sweet spot.
For really great panos use a proper pano head, I have a Manfrotto 303+, but don't take it with me when I need to go light weight. It's more important when you have close foreground objects.

But I think the most important thing is the early or late light .... so get yourself a lightweight camping set-up and get out there, it's an amazing experience just being out there.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Omni Images, of course you are 100% correct. My photo buddy is older than my 65 years and has bad knees so we don't/can't hike together or I'd leave my wife at home (oops don't tell her) and do something like camping over on a mountain top. Of course some people fidget about the bears but they don't really prefer humans as a rule. 

However, even if that isn't possible it sometimes works to get up really early. Anyway, you're right, lighting is something I've got to start paying more attention to rather than just hiking and snapping pictures. I kind of know that but being reminded is great.

And stitching shots together I've never done but that's on my list of to-do's. Do you think my Jobu gimbal would work satisfactorily? I will also buy a N D filter or two (I do have a polarizer for my 300). I need to be more analytical when observing photos such as on this thread and try to discern what makes them appealing! I'm trying. 

My wide shots are with my one and only 24-70 F4 although I have been using my 70-200 F2.8 in some cases. The problem is that I'm reluctant not to pack my 300 F2.8 X2 since I'm looking for birds as well. And it gets heavy!!

Now it really stands out for me - boring lighting. Here's another mid day example near Rocky Mountain House, Alberrta.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

I posted this previously in B&W but the page seems to have disappeared, so I'm posting the colour version. Lake Minnewanka near Banff last March.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Mountainside that's had a fire go through it. There are a few wisps of cloud in the corners.


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

dpc said:


> I posted this previously in B&W but the page seems to have disappeared, so I'm posting the colour version. Lake Minnewanka near Banff last March.



A great one dpc, a very beautiful scene.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

meywd said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this previously in B&W but the page seems to have disappeared, so I'm posting the colour version. Lake Minnewanka near Banff last March.
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2014)

dpc said:


> I posted this previously in B&W but the page seems to have disappeared, so I'm posting the colour version. Lake Minnewanka near Banff last March.



I prefer the color version. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this previously in B&W but the page seems to have disappeared, so I'm posting the colour version. Lake Minnewanka near Banff last March.
> ...



Thanks! So do I, actually.


----------



## ray5 (Nov 12, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> 6D
> EF16-35mm f/2.8L II USM at 35mm
> 30.0 sec; f/22; ISO 160
> 
> ...


Beautiful image despite your limitations. I also sent you a pm
Ray


----------



## Nelu (Nov 13, 2014)

Mary Lake and Lake O`Hara in Yoho National Park, British Columbia, on the border with Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Mary Lake and Lake O`Hara in Yoho National Park, British Columbia, on the border with Alberta.




Beautifully done. Very beautifully done!


----------



## Nelu (Nov 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> Nelu said:
> 
> 
> > Mary Lake and Lake O`Hara in Yoho National Park, British Columbia, on the border with Alberta.
> ...


Oh, thank you, but it`s not me, it`s the camera and the weather...It just happened I was around to take the photo.
Straight out of Capture One Pro, which I think renders natural colors better than Adobe Lightroom, which I love to use 

Regards,

Nelu


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Nelu said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Nelu said:
> ...



You're obviously an excellent photographer.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Mary Lake and Lake O`Hara in Yoho National Park, British Columbia, on the border with Alberta.



Awesome. Beautiful shot.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Overlooking Lake Okanagan in south-central British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Overlooking Lake Okanagan 2


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Overlooking lake from the grounds of Cedar Creek Winery near Kelowna, British Columbia.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 14, 2014)

Lake O`Hara from the trail to Lake Odessa, Yoho National Park, British Columbia.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 14, 2014)

dpc said:


> Overlooking lake from the grounds of Cedar Creek Winery near Kelowna, British Columbia.


I always found it difficult to take photos in Okanagan because the hilly landscape is not as spectacular as the rugged Rockies on the border between BC and Alberta but this photo actually brought me memories from that beautiful area. Very tranquil and serene atmosphere...
Thank you,

Nelu


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

Two views of the Athabasca River.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

Nelu said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Overlooking lake from the grounds of Cedar Creek Winery near Kelowna, British Columbia.
> ...



There's no doubt the borderlands between British Columbia and Alberta boast spectacular scenery. I like the Okanagan Valley, too.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

Tarn near Jasper AB.


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2014)

Lodgepole pine and alpine larch running up mountainside.


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Holyford River, South Island new Zeland.

Rather amazing that photomerge will work with moving water to create a panorama. 

Cheers: Tom


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Cascade, near Holyford River, South Island New Zealand. 

Cheers: Tom


----------



## TomF (Nov 20, 2014)

Midnight Sun, Walker lake, Brooks Range, Northern Alaska. Panorama, three photos.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2014)

TomF said:


> Midnight Sun, Walker lake, Brooks Range, Northern Alaska. Panorama, three photos.



Lovely light. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

Mountainside


----------



## offfocus (Nov 21, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Lake O`Hara from the trail to Lake Odessa, Yoho National Park, British Columbia.


Beautiful shot!


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

Island in Athabasca River


----------



## nineyards (Nov 21, 2014)

Bow River Banff Alberta


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

We must have staked out the same spot, Nineyards. Mine was taken on September 23rd, 2014, at 3:33 P.M. It's a nice locale for taking pictures. It appears wild and wooly but is actually quite civilized. You really have to watch the tourists.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

Two versions of the same picture. Looking across Vermilion Lake (Banff NP) toward Mount Rundle to the right and Tunnel Mountain to the left.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

Two monochrome versions of a picture I posted some time ago in colour. I think I prefer the colour version, but I don't mind either of these. The scene is of Lake Minnewanka near the town of Banff, AB.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 21, 2014)

dpc said:


> Two monochrome versions of a picture I posted some time ago in colour. I think I prefer the colour version, but I don't mind either of these. The scene is of Lake Minnewanka near the town of Banff, AB.


I'm a sucker for the reverse vignetting found in your toned down sepia version. I'm only "disturbed" by the item at the lower left, but that's a minor thing. The old age look that sepia brings, gives a warm feeling to your scenery.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Two monochrome versions of a picture I posted some time ago in colour. I think I prefer the colour version, but I don't mind either of these. The scene is of Lake Minnewanka near the town of Banff, AB.
> ...



Thanks, DD. I did consider the rocks in the lower left quadrant of the picture. I know they may be thought a distraction by some, perhaps most. I thought of removing them, but I actually like them. For me, they're an integral part of the picture. Possibly a semi-conscious nod to the imperfections embedded in life. An aesthetic/psychological response to my mood, perhaps. I suppose this is one of those times when breaking the rules of composition works for me, even if not for anyone else.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

Another sepia picture of Lake Minnewanka from a slightly different POV. There're no distracting objects this time. I posted the colour version earlier, but this one works for me, too.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

I've decided to remove the rock pile from my previous posting.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2014)

dpc said:


> I've decided to remove the rock pile from my previous posting.



I prefer this version. Well done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided to remove the rock pile from my previous posting.
> ...



Thanks. I may prefer it, too, but I don't mind the other one. Part of the issue, I suspect, is my natural tendency to go against the grain.


----------



## climber (Nov 24, 2014)

Last golden moments spent on the river...


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2014)

climber said:


> Last golden moments spent on the river...




Very nice shot Climber.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

climber said:


> Last golden moments spent on the river...




Nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

Did a bit of single shot HDR enhancement. Not sure I like it. Forests of lodgepole pine and alpine larch clinging to mountainside.


----------



## TomF (Nov 25, 2014)

Sunrise lake Wanaka, South Island NZ. One of those mornings worth getting out of the sack.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi dpc. 
I prefer the original, I like the foreground rocks, the only bit I was distracted by was the pointy thing far left 1/4 way up the image, kept looking to it to work out what it was. 
If it was my image it would still be there too as I don't have the skills or patience to remove just that! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> I've decided to remove the rock pile from my previous posting.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2014)

TomF said:


> Sunrise lake Wanaka, South Island NZ. One of those mornings worth getting out of the sack.



I really like this picture. Very nice shot Tom.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

TomF said:


> Sunrise lake Wanaka, South Island NZ. One of those mornings worth getting out of the sack.




Beautiful picture!


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> I prefer the original, I like the foreground rocks, the only bit I was distracted by was the pointy thing far left 1/4 way up the image, kept looking to it to work out what it was.
> If it was my image it would still be there too as I don't have the skills or patience to remove just that!
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2014)

Near Banff, AB, Canada


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Midnight, Walker lake, Brooks Range, Alaska.

Charlie... the plane


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 26, 2014)

TomF said:


> Midnight, Walker lake, Brooks Range, Alaska.
> 
> Charlie... the plane



I honestly don't know what to say, but: Wow!


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

TomF said:


> Midnight, Walker lake, Brooks Range, Alaska.
> 
> Charlie... the plane



Great shot Tom!


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2014)

TomF said:


> Midnight, Walker lake, Brooks Range, Alaska.
> 
> Charlie... the plane



Beautifully done!


----------



## nineyards (Nov 26, 2014)

Banff Mountains in June
I know next to nothing about glaciers but I am thinking the first photo has one in it


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

9Y:

Yep, that's a glacier, if a small one. Every once in a while it will avalanche something off the cliff. The Canadian Rockies have a unique form and beauty of their own. Glad to see your images!

Tom


----------



## nineyards (Nov 26, 2014)

TomF said:


> 9Y:
> 
> Yep, that's a glacier, if a small one. Every once in a while it will avalanche something off the cliff. The Canadian Rockies have a unique form and beauty of their own. Glad to see your images!
> 
> Tom


Thanks for the confirmation Tom
+1 for the Canadian Rockies, nothing in the world quite like them

Vincent


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2014)

Lake Minnewanka, Banff NP, this last September.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 26, 2014)

This is one of my favourite threads. There are some awesome pictures here. (sigh)


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just a couple from Heybridge Basin on Monday. Got there just as the tide peaked. Lack of wind meant the water was smooth as silk for about 30-45 minutes. 

Anyone have any tips for reducing/removing the haze/pollution on the horizon in lightroom? Upping the exposure and letting Auto edit has improved it somewhat. But it still isn't how I would like it.




Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr




Shipwrecked by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

British Columbia/Alberta border


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Mountain staircase: I had posted this previously but decided to remove it and substitute this sepia version, which I like better.


----------



## TomF (Nov 27, 2014)

Very strong converging lines!

Cheers. Tom


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

TomF said:


> Very strong converging lines!
> 
> Cheers. Tom




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2014)

The Bow River, Alberta, Canada. Sepia with vignetting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2014)

Moraine in sepia.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi dpc. 
Man it's difficult to keep up with you, you seem to always be shooting something different, or changing the way we see your images. Are you trying to find your niche, or is the changing your niche?  Very nice shots too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Moraine in sepia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Man it's difficult to keep up with you, you seem to always be shooting something different, or changing the way we see your images. Are you trying to find your niche, or is the changing your niche?  Very nice shots too.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks! I suppose the changing is my niche. I just like taking pictures.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2014)

Two versions: looking across Lake Louise, AB


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2014)

dpc said:


> Two versions: looking across Lake Louise, AB



Very nice shot dpc. I prefer the color version.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Two versions: looking across Lake Louise, AB
> ...



Thanks. I do, too.


----------



## andarx (Nov 30, 2014)

Grand River, ON


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2014)

1. Moraine Lake, Banff NP, AB
2. Lodgepole pine and alpine larch forest


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2014)

1. Stand of lodgepole pine growing on ledge on mountainside
2. Lodgepole pine by lakeside


----------



## climber (Nov 30, 2014)

Snow is closer and closer...


----------



## robinlee (Dec 7, 2014)

One from my recent visit to Sweden


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2014)

robinlee said:


> One from my recent visit to Sweden



Lovely. I really like your picture.


----------



## robinlee (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you Click...

Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon 70-200mm f/4L IS
Shutter Speed 1/100 s
Aperture f/4
ISO 1250








Click said:


> robinlee said:
> 
> 
> > One from my recent visit to Sweden
> ...


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2014)

...Another beautiful shot robinlee. Nicely done.


----------



## Varg (Dec 10, 2014)

Laguna Toncek, Patagonia Argentina
Canon 6D + Rokinon 14, ISO 100, 1/25 sec


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

Varg said:


> Laguna Toncek, Patagonia Argentina
> Canon 6D + Rokinon 14, ISO 100, 1/25 sec



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2014)

Varg said:


> Laguna Toncek, Patagonia Argentina
> Canon 6D + Rokinon 14, ISO 100, 1/25 sec




Beautiful shot! Very nicely composed.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 10, 2014)

Click said:


> Varg said:
> 
> 
> > Laguna Toncek, Patagonia Argentina
> ...



+1


----------



## rpt (Dec 10, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Varg said:
> ...


Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## robinlee (Dec 10, 2014)

Click said:


> ...Another beautiful shot robinlee. Nicely done.



Cheers


----------



## robinlee (Dec 10, 2014)

Standing on frozen dam is so much fun, you never know if if will cracks a hole and consume you to wet feet. Superb sunset among the horizon, shame that I am not at higher ground but otherwise I'm happy with this.

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Samyang 14mm
1/4 s
f/11
ISO100


----------



## tolusina (Dec 10, 2014)

robinlee said:


> ......



Excellent!!


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 11, 2014)

robinlee said:


> Standing on frozen dam is so much fun, you never know if if will cracks a hole and consume you to wet feet. Superb sunset among the horizon, shame that I am not at higher ground but otherwise I'm happy with this.


taking the risk has paid off nicely here! 
Outstanding image, just love it! Chapeau!
Thanks for showing!

Btw: where is it?


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2014)

robinlee said:


> Standing on frozen dam is so much fun, you never know if if will cracks a hole and consume you to wet feet. Superb sunset among the horizon, shame that I am not at higher ground but otherwise I'm happy with this.



Beautiful sky. Very nice shot.


----------



## Varg (Dec 11, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done.





dpc said:


> Beautiful shot! Very nicely composed.





AvTvM said:


> +1





rpt said:


> I really like this shot. Well done.



Thanks!



robinlee said:


> Standing on frozen dam is so much fun, you never know if if will cracks a hole and consume you to wet feet. Superb sunset among the horizon, shame that I am not at higher ground but otherwise I'm happy with this.
> 
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> Samyang 14mm
> ...



Nice image. Fantastic colors and mood.

You've got to love the Samyang/Rokinon 14! Such a great lens.


----------



## TomF (Dec 12, 2014)

Small trail side brook, Sol Duc Valley, Olympic Peninsula, Washington.

5D III 24-70 L II


----------



## TomF (Dec 12, 2014)

Nearby Sol Duc falls, Olympic National Park


----------



## robinlee (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks all it is taken in a very small village with only around 50 communities (mostly senior citizens) called Kalvtrask in Sweden.

Image below is taken in Vitbergen Nature Reserve (Vitbergen means White Mountain) bit shame that no snow fall in November which is unusual even for the locals :-\

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Canon 24mm f/3.5 TS-E II
1/25s (handheld)
f/22
ISO1250


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2014)

Beautiful. Very nice shot robinlee.


----------



## TomF (Dec 12, 2014)

Upper Hollyford River, South Island, NZ

A stitched pan


----------



## Varg (Dec 12, 2014)

Another view of the lagoon of my last post

Canon 6D + 24-105 L
ISO 100 - F22 - 24 mm - 1/13 sec


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice shot Varg. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2014)

Lake in interior of Vancouver Island


----------



## TomF (Dec 16, 2014)

A river:

Nooksack just above the Falls.

5DIII 24-70 2.8 1.3 sec f 13


----------



## TomF (Dec 19, 2014)

A remote lake near the crest of the Alaska Range. We named it for a Black Wolf observed on the opposite shore. 

Pan of three photos, makes a brilliant 12" x 36" print.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 19, 2014)

TomF said:


> A remote lake near the crest of the Alaska Range. We named it for a Black Wolf observed on the opposite shore.
> 
> Pan of three photos, makes a brilliant 12" x 36" print.



Nice one, TomF!
I can imagine it covering a good part of a wall. I like the plane down left and what it adds to the photo. It's a dark part of the picture so could have been a smudge lighter - but it could just be my imagination of what would make it pop even more.


----------



## TomF (Dec 19, 2014)

DD:

It is a little dark, especially the foreground who's is a bit muddy. The print is quite excellent by comparison. The issue is I am traveling with my laptop, which has an Un-calibrated screen. When the operating system crashed a bit ago I lost the Nvidia adjustment capability in the re install. Very irritating! When I get home perhaps the Spyder will cure the issue. 

Best wishes! Tom


----------



## aces-ags (Dec 19, 2014)

This is horseshoe bend, not exactly lake/mountain, but I thought it is good to share...

Let me know your thoughts/suggestions. It was scary experience for me, since there are no railings and it is a steep drop. I built up courage after several hours, finally getting to edge as close as I dared


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2014)

aces-ags said:


> This is horseshoe bend, not exactly lake/mountain, but I thought it is good to share...




Cool shot. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 19, 2014)

One recent from South Island, NZ.
-r


----------



## TomF (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice! Where is that one on South Island?

T


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Sunshine on mountain top


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2014)

dpc said:


> Sunshine on mountain top



Beautiful shot. Lovely light.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 20, 2014)

Tom,
It is the Purakaunui Falls, in the Catlins.
Initially, we weren't planning to go there since my wife had a bum knee and couldn't walk. But, she wanted to see it so we walked slowly to the falls.
We spent nine days in the South Island, having flown in to Christchurch. Drove down to Dunedin, then Invercargill, and continued to Manapouri (Doubtful Sound) before hitting Queenstown. Back to Christchurch and fly back to Auckland rested some and flew back to HK before going home in Virginia.
Drove over 2200 km in the South Island, and had a grand time, just didn't see all we wanted to.
Christchurch was very sad, just sorry that the earthquake destroyed and damaged so much, and still haven't rebuilt what was destroyed.
-r



TomF said:


> Nice! Where is that one on South Island?
> 
> T


----------



## sedwards (Dec 22, 2014)

peaks in the adirondacks . shot a 65 mph on the interstate



adirondacks by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

Various


----------



## Eldar (Dec 22, 2014)

dpc said:


> Various


The mountain side on no.2 is fantastic! Where is Gandalf?


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Various
> ...



Thanks! I think I see him in the second grouping of pines, peeking around a trunk.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

dpc said:


> Various




Very nice shots dpc. I also like the second picture.


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Various
> ...



Merci beaucoup.


----------



## TomF (Dec 24, 2014)

Cascading creek off Hollyford River, South Island, NZ

hmmm ignore this, somehow lost its resolution in the modify and download. Irritating as this is a hyper detailed 250 mp image...


----------



## climber (Dec 26, 2014)

Wish you a nice holidays!


----------



## meywd (Dec 29, 2014)

Dana by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## nineyards (Dec 29, 2014)

Banff Mountains


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Banff Mountains




Wish I was there.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Banff Mountains



Beautiful. 8)


----------



## ajperk (Dec 29, 2014)

A little local creek.


----------



## preppyak (Dec 29, 2014)

A lake near Santee, SC on my drive down to Okefenokee


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice shot. I love the reflection.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 29, 2014)

Tom,
Very nice pic. Beautiful. (Shame that the net down samples images, both for economy of bandwidth and speed of transfer. I have often to compromise this at work.)
Hollyford was not too far to where we stayed in Manipouri/Te Anau. Next time we'll take more time to do detailed exploration.
-r



TomF said:


> Cascading creek off Hollyford River, South Island, NZ
> 
> hmmm ignore this, somehow lost its resolution in the modify and download. Irritating as this is a hyper detailed 250 mp image...


----------



## TomF (Dec 29, 2014)

LR:

I have stayed at both Te Anu and Manapouri, great little towns. The cascade is off a gravel road that branches off the road to Millford Sound, perhaps a 1/2 mile walk. We were lucky to go to Millford and not have it rain! Never enough time, even three weeks is just a breeze by in NZ!

Cheers: T


----------



## lion rock (Dec 30, 2014)

Nine yards,
Beautiful. Banff is beautiful!
Nice shooting.
-r





nineyards said:


> Banff Mountains


----------



## lion rock (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking at Lake Pukaki, South Island, NZ.
-r


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 30, 2014)

Red Rock Canyon



Red Rock Canyon © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 1, 2015)

Sunrise Through The Mesa Arch , Canyonlands, August 2014


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise Through The Mesa Arch , Canyonlands, August 2014




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

?


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise Through The Mesa Arch , Canyonlands, August 2014




Very, very well done!


----------



## candyman (Jan 3, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Red Rock Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> Red Rock Canyon © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


This is just a wonderful photo! Well done.
Amazing to see what water can do to solid rock. Love the coloring as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a2format (Jan 3, 2015)

View from the way down to Grindelwald (Swiss Alps)


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 3, 2015)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise Through The Mesa Arch , Canyonlands, August 2014
> ...





dpc said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise Through The Mesa Arch , Canyonlands, August 2014
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2015)

got to love canoeing in Algonquin Park!


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2015)

a2format said:


> View from the way down to Grindelwald (Swiss Alps)



Beautiful landscape.

Welcome to cr


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 4, 2015)

a2format said:


> View from the way down to Grindelwald (Swiss Alps)



very much like the picture. Conveys a great sense of alpine grandeur and human will and determination to perservere even in hostile environmental conditions. A very welcome change from all those alpine-postcard-blue-skies-tourism-advertising-pics seen so often. 

However, at least on my screen there seems to be a lack of sharpness on the stone hut in the foreground. Not sure, what the cause is ... maybe just very slight camera shake? Maybe not enough sharpening in post processing?


----------



## climber (Jan 6, 2015)

Me, staring at the full moon.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice climber.


----------



## climber (Jan 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice climber.



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

I usually do a little colour boosting but i thought i'd go more or less cold turkey on this one. Just a touch on the Clarity slider in Lightroom 5 and a bit of sharpening.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 9, 2015)

Mount Rainier National Park. Looking East. Tatoosh mountain range in near field and Mt. Adams in distance. 





Mount Rainier National Park by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Mount Rainier National Park. Looking East. Tatoosh mountain range in near field and Mt. Adams in distance.




This mountain scenery is mind-blowing. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> got to love canoeing in Algonquin Park!


Lovely!


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2015)

candyman said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Red Rock Canyon
> ...


I agree. Great photo.


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2015)

climber said:


> Me, staring at the full moon.


Excellent! What were your settings?


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Mount Rainier National Park. Looking East. Tatoosh mountain range in near field and Mt. Adams in distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Pookie (Jan 9, 2015)

Tahoe Basin - Heavenly Ski (Snowboard) Resort


----------



## bf (Jan 10, 2015)

with EF-m 11-22


----------



## candyman (Jan 10, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Tahoe Basin - Heavenly Ski (Snowboard) Resort




That's a really nice panorama view Pookie. Well done


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

bf said:


> with EF-m 11-22




I really like this picture. Good work!


----------



## bf (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

South Saskatchewan River yesterday afternoon


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2015)

Bend in the Athabasca River near Jasper, Alberta.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2015)

dpc said:


> Bend in the Athabasca River near Jasper, Alberta.



I really like this one. Well done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Bend in the Athabasca River near Jasper, Alberta.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 29, 2015)

Colour rendition of a previous posting. Shadows of lodgepole pine extending across the Athabasca River.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Colour rendition of a previous posting. Shadows of lodgepole pine extending across the Athabasca River.


----------



## dpc (Jan 30, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham!


----------



## ray5 (Jan 30, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Sunrise Through The Mesa Arch , Canyonlands, August 2014


Very Nice!! Sent you a PM.
Ray


----------



## mehaue (Feb 1, 2015)

Bonsai Rock, South Lake Tahoe - this picture was taken during sunset


Bonsai Rock - South Lake Tahoe, CA by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Bonsai Rock, South Lake Tahoe - this picture was taken during sunset
> 
> 
> Bonsai Rock - South Lake Tahoe, CA by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr




That is a wonderful photo martin!
I like the colors and composition


----------



## mehaue (Feb 1, 2015)

> That is a wonderful photo martin!
> I like the colors and composition



Thank you candyman! I was really amazed by this sunset and just took a couple of long exposure shots with a ND filter mounted... I was really surprised about the results which my old 7D and the Sigma UWA presented me then


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Bonsai Rock, South Lake Tahoe - this picture was taken during sunset



Awesome. 8)


----------



## ray5 (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Bonsai Rock, South Lake Tahoe - this picture was taken during sunset
> 
> 
> Bonsai Rock - South Lake Tahoe, CA by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr


Beautiful image. Did you use a ND filter?


----------



## mehaue (Feb 1, 2015)

ray5 said:


> MartinH said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsai Rock, South Lake Tahoe - this picture was taken during sunset
> ...



Yes I've used an ND filter so I could bring up the exposure to 100 seconds


----------



## candyman (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> > That is a wonderful photo martin!
> > I like the colors and composition
> 
> 
> ...




So your exposure time was 100 sec. 
At how many stops did you use your ND filter?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 1, 2015)

congrats! fabuluos image, love it. 8)


----------



## mehaue (Feb 1, 2015)

candyman said:


> MartinH said:
> 
> 
> > > That is a wonderful photo martin!
> ...



well I was at f13 shooting landscape without an ND filter and then just had to quickly put one upfront the lens as I wanted the blurry water and clouds at the sunset. I probably used the ND 3.0 / 1000x filter, as I was really in a hurry. It would have been possible with a lower an aswell I think


----------



## rpt (Feb 5, 2015)

MartinH said:


> Bonsai Rock, South Lake Tahoe - this picture was taken during sunset


Like so many have said, lovely picture.


----------



## Lesmen27 (Feb 14, 2015)

Panorama of Vallée des Bellevilles, Savoie, France with EOS M 22 mm merged in PS CS6



pan_150213_001 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Feb 15, 2015)

Lesmen27 said:


> Panorama of Vallée des Bellevilles, Savoie, France with EOS M 22 mm merged in PS CS6
> 
> 
> 
> pan_150213_001 by 123_456, on Flickr


Nice! Lovely sky.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 15, 2015)

Abrams Falls, Cades Cove, Smokey Mountains by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

Canoists


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

Early spring in the Canadian Rockies


----------



## candyman (Apr 11, 2015)

dpc said:


> Canoists


Spectular view, nicely done dpc.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2015)

dpc said:


> Canoists




Beautiful landscape. 8) I really like this B&W. Well done dpc.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 11, 2015)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Canoists
> ...



+1


----------



## Eldar (Apr 11, 2015)

From one of Norway´s most beautiful hikes, Aurlandsdalen
5DIII, 24-105mm @ 1/125s, f8.0, ISO100


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 12, 2015)

Eldar said:


> From one of Norway´s most beautiful hikes, Aurlandsdalen
> 5DIII, 24-105mm @ 1/125s, f8.0, ISO100



I like your composition.


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Canoists
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Canoists
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## candyman (Apr 12, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Cnicht, known as the Matterhorn of Wales, poking up into the clouds.
> 
> 5DII + Nikkor 50mm f/2 @f/5.6. A four frame pano stitch.




That's a real nice pano!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2015)

candyman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Cnicht, known as the Matterhorn of Wales, poking up into the clouds.
> ...



+1 Well done Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 13, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Thanks Candyman & Click. I got lucky here when the sun just poked out from the cloud; but I was ready for it !


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Mountains in Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Another mountain!


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2015)

Along the Trans-Canada Highway in Banff National Park.


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2015)

An early evening shot with my 70-300L. Mountainside near West Kelowna, Okanagan Valley, British Columbia. Not the sharpest picture but I like it. There was smoke in the air from forest fires and that, as well as the setting sun, may have contributed to the colour cast.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 20, 2015)

Miles to go before I sleep...click on it.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 20, 2015)

The first image was taken at Mammoth, CA (I think it is called Round Valley). The second and third images were taken in Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite, CA (Mt. Dana and Mt. Gribbs locating very close to Tenaya Lake, and Lembert Dome locating very close to Tuolumne River, respectively).


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2015)

ishdakuteb said:


> The first image was taken at Mammoth, CA (I think it is called Round Valley). The second and third images were taken in Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite, CA (Mt. Dana and Mt. Gribbs locating very close to Tenaya Lake, and Lembert Dome locating very close to Tuolumne River, respectively).




Lovely shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 20, 2015)

Click said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > The first image was taken at Mammoth, CA (I think it is called Round Valley). The second and third images were taken in Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite, CA (Mt. Dana and Mt. Gribbs locating very close to Tenaya Lake, and Lembert Dome locating very close to Tuolumne River, respectively).
> ...



Thanks very much Click. I am still in process of scouting/finding out locations for next coming Fall Colors in Eastern Sierra. Hopefully, I am going to make some nice images of my first attempt to capture Fall Colors in this renown area...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi ishdakuteb. 
Absolutely stunning colours, beautiful shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ishdakuteb said:


> The first image was taken at Mammoth, CA (I think it is called Round Valley). The second and third images were taken in Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite, CA (Mt. Dana and Mt. Gribbs locating very close to Tenaya Lake, and Lembert Dome locating very close to Tuolumne River, respectively).


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jordan Pond, Acadia National Park. Shot with BlackBerry Z30.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 24, 2015)

Otter Cliff, Acadia National Park. Again with Z30.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 26, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ishdakuteb.
> Absolutely stunning colours, beautiful shots.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham...


----------



## geekpower (Aug 25, 2015)

Upper Kananaskis Lake, Alberta by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice shot, Geoff.


----------



## geekpower (Aug 25, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Geoff.



Cheers!

We've had tons of smoke in the air from forest fires this year, so it was nice to finally get a clear day.


----------



## mstailey (Aug 25, 2015)

Grand Teton National Park. Oxbow Bend and Jackson Lake.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2015)

mstailey said:


> Grand Teton National Park. Oxbow Bend and Jackson Lake.



Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 26, 2015)

The rain's a coming...


----------



## krisbell (Sep 9, 2015)

Crown of the Dolomites by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2015)

Great shot, Kris. 8) Well done.


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 10, 2015)

Here are a few pictures showing the diversity of scenery in the great state of Idaho,USA. The first is Silver Creek, which is a blue ribbon trout stream famous world wide for flyfishing. The second is Sawtooth Lake, which is in one of the many Idaho Wilderness areas...moderately hard hike but worth it. The last is a desert stream in Oregon, only accessible by going through Idaho.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Sep 29, 2015)

*Mono Lake Sunrise *

5D3 and the 100-400 IS II Hand Held 1/160 f11 +2/3 ISO500


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2015)

High Falls..... seriously...... it really is called High Falls......


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Don. 
Ok now you've had your fun, zoom out and let us see the rest! ;D
Seriously, it is a nice shot, and we can't help what things get called. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Don Haines said:


> High Falls..... seriously...... it really is called High Falls......


----------



## Cory (Sep 30, 2015)

Alaska - July 2014


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 30, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Ok now you've had your fun, zoom out and let us see the rest! ;D
> Seriously, it is a nice shot, and we can't help what things get called.
> 
> ...


That's all there is.... a 2 foot drop..... and it is really named High Falls.....


----------



## meywd (Oct 5, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Don.
> ...



well, its 2 feet high, and it has falls..... ;D 8)


----------



## Julie G. (Oct 5, 2015)

In late August I took a short trip to Jotunheimen, Norway. Since I had to walk with a heavy pack, I decided to only bring my Sigma 35mm Art. All photos are here. Here's a few (taken off facebook so the quality might be a bit lower than the original):





This is the view of Gjende taken from Gjendesheim





This is the view of Gjende taken from Veslådalen





Can't remeber where, but it's obvious that it's been a cold summer this year!





Bygdin in the background





Taken from a small peak called "Utsikten" (whitch translated to English means "The View")


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2015)

Great shots, Julie. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2015)

From Banff National Park:

1. Victoria Glacier at Lake Louise
2. Lake Minnewanka
3. Lake Minnewanka


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2015)

1. Lake Louise
2. Lake Minnewanka


----------



## lion rock (Oct 8, 2015)

Very nice, Julie G.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Oct 8, 2015)

DPC,
Beautiful photos of Banff and vicinity.
Have to travel there again.
-r


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2015)

lion rock said:


> DPC,
> Beautiful photos of Banff and vicinity.
> Have to travel there again.
> -r



Thanks! I'm fortunate to live in relatively close proximity to the mountains. It's a bit of a drive but quite doable in a day.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2015)

1. Rundle Mountain taken across Vermilion Lake, Banff National Park.
2. Lake Minnewanka


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2015)

Pathway along the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. There's a bit of lens flare going on. Ah, well.....


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2015)

Another view of Victoria glacier on Mount Victoria by Lake Louise, Banff National Park.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Another view of Victoria glacier on Mount Victoria by Lake Louise, Banff National Park.



Beautiful landscape. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Another view of Victoria glacier on Mount Victoria by Lake Louise, Banff National Park.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2015)

Sunset over Vermilion Lake, Banff National Park.


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

Mountainside with a forest of lodgepole pine and larch.


----------



## CurtL5 (Oct 13, 2015)

The latest from Mt Hood, Oregon...

5Dmiii
70-200 2.8L ISii
7 shot stitch @ 70mm


----------



## arjay (Oct 13, 2015)

A couple from this weekend,

On the trail up McGee creek
Daybreak, Mono Lake


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

arjay said:


> A couple from this weekend,
> 
> On the trail up McGee creek
> Daybreak, Mono Lake




Beautiful shots, arjay. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> The latest from Mt Hood, Oregon...
> 
> 5Dmiii
> 70-200 2.8L ISii
> 7 shot stitch @ 70mm



Lovely reflection. Well done, Curt.


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> The latest from Mt Hood, Oregon...
> 
> 5Dmiii
> 70-200 2.8L ISii
> 7 shot stitch @ 70mm



Beautiful picture! You gotta love the mountains!


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

arjay said:


> A couple from this weekend,
> 
> On the trail up McGee creek
> Daybreak, Mono Lake



Beautiful shots!


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

Vignetting on first picture is intentional.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.



Thanks!


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Oct 13, 2015)

One from this weekend:




www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

Jordansternphotography said:


> One from this weekend:




Lovely. Well done Jordan.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2015)

Posted this elsewhere but decided to go back to the RAW file and rework it.

Two Jack Lake in Banff National Park. The water really is that colour.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2015)

Two Jack Lake


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2015)

Jordansternphotography said:


> One from this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A very nice picture! Beautiful colours.


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2015)

1. The Athabasca River near Jasper, Alberta
2. Looking down the Bow River at Banff, Alberta


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 22, 2015)

Took this in 2010, in Bhutan with 40D 24-70_2.8 I. Before I learned the benefits of RAW.
-r


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)

Dry watercourse near Jasper, Alberta. There's a female elk grazing to one side.


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Took this in 2010, in Bhutan with 40D 24-70_2.8 I. Before I learned the benefits of RAW.
> -r



The lighting on the paddies works very well. Good work.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you , DPC.
Appreciate.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Took this in 2010, in Bhutan with 40D 24-70_2.8 I. Before I learned the benefits of RAW.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)

I posted this in another thread, but I've reworked the file by doing some significant cropping which I think gives a better result. A forest of alpine larches on a mountainside at Moraine Lake, Banff National Park. The morning sun was just touching the mountain spur on which the larches are growing, thus the contrast between light and shadow.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 23, 2015)

Dpc, the scenery you´re photographing is simply so BIG!! It is like it is beyond what I am use to look at


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)

dpc said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I've reworked the file by doing some significant cropping which I think gives a better result. A forest of alpine larches on a mountainside at Moraine Lake, Banff National Park. The morning sun was just touching the mountain spur on which the larches are growing, thus the contrast between light and shadow.




Yes, I do live in a country with wide open spaces, rugged mountains and vast forests. I feel very privileged. The problem is that the country is so large that it's hard getting around to seeing everything I'd like to.


----------



## andarx (Oct 23, 2015)

Posted in BW landscape; it fits here, too



Killarney by Andrzej Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 25, 2015)

Chimney Rock overlooking Lake Lure, North Carolina.
10-18 STM lens


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2015)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Between the B&W and the colour picture, I prefer the colour version.

Well done, Sir.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. Between the B&W and the colour picture, I prefer the colour version.
> 
> Well done, Sir.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2015)

Mountain forest in a snow squall.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 31, 2015)

Burrrrrr ... Feels so cold. I know winter is around the corner. 
BUT, beautiful photo.
-r



dpc said:


>


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Burrrrrr ... Feels so cold. I know winter is around the corner.
> BUT, beautiful photo.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2015)

Mountain in Banff National Park, Alberta


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 3, 2015)

dpc said:


>


Nice shot - I think I prefer the B+W, the yellow canoe keeps drawing my eye away from the rest of the scene in the color version.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow, those are gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2015)

MartinDaniel said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! Nice work!




Thanks!


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2015)

MartinDaniel said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! Nice work!


+1

I love the B&W.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2015)

rpt said:


> MartinDaniel said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, those are gorgeous! Nice work!
> ...




Thanks


----------



## pgsdeepak (Nov 12, 2015)

Porcupine Mountain


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2015)

pgsdeepak said:


> Porcupine Mountain



Nice picture. Well done, pgsdeepak.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi pgsdeepak. 
A beautiful shot, stunning colours. I just had a look at your Flickr page, great photos, I'm guessing you were having trouble deciding on the framing for this scene, so would I, each of your shots is good. 

Cheers, Graham. 



pgsdeepak said:


> Porcupine Mountain


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 13, 2015)

Horseshoe Bend, 6D, Rokinon 14mm, 3 image HDR

Click to view...not sure why the image looks blurred.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful shot, CTJohn. Nicely done.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 13, 2015)

Canon S100, two exposures blended together using layer mask and graduated filter in photoshop to preserve the highlights and shadows.



Middle Cottonwood Creek Trail by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 14, 2015)

Southampton port last weekend. Taken while waiting for the bonfire night fireworks to start. Can't decide whether I like the blur of the lights on the container ship or not. More shots of the fireworks available in the fireworks thread and on my Flickr.

12mm, f10, ISO 320, 8s exposure on a 7D with Tokina 12-24 f4 lens.




Untitled by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 15, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Southampton port last weekend. Taken while waiting for the bonfire night fireworks to start. Can't decide whether I like the blur of the lights on the container ship or not.



I do like 'em ... both the absract pattern they introduce as well as the sense of motion they bring into the image. E la nave va ... 8)

Impressive image, thanks for showing!


----------



## arjay (Nov 22, 2015)

Yesterday in the Eastern Sierra


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2015)

Beach at Cowichan Lake, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 26, 2015)

Autumn in the mountains of North Carolina


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2015)

kodakrome said:


> Autumn in the mountains of North Carolina




Nice colours


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2015)

Mountain slope in the Canadian Rockies with a forest of aspen and lodgepole pine. I like the layered look of it.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 27, 2015)

dpc said:


> Mountain slope in the Canadian Rockies with a forest of aspen and lodgepole pine. I like the layered look of it.


Nice shot dpc


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain slope in the Canadian Rockies with a forest of aspen and lodgepole pine. I like the layered look of it.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 27, 2015)

dpc said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn in the mountains of North Carolina
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2015)

Understory of the Twenty-fifth Street Bridge over the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon yesterday afternoon. Not exactly river shots but close enough.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Very interesting architectural shots, new bridge in the style of an older bridge? 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Understory of the Twenty-fifth Street Bridge over the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon yesterday afternoon. Not exactly river shots but close enough.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very interesting architectural shots, new bridge in the style of an older bridge?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hi, Valvebounce! Actually it's an old bridge in the style of old bridges. It was opened in November 1916. There are seven bridges in Saskatoon. It's known as the City of Bridges. The twenty-fifth street bridge is properly known as the University Bridge.

DPC


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Sorry, my query was a bit ambiguous, I didn't really mean literal age so much as construction, to me it looks like a cast concrete bridge in the style of a brick or stone built multi arch bridge, such as were built in the 1200's and 1300's here. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dpc.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Sorry, my query was a bit ambiguous, I didn't really mean literal age so much as construction, to me it looks like a cast concrete bridge in the style of a brick or stone built multi arch bridge, such as were built in the 1200's and 1300's here.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Well, I guess 1916 is pretty dang young!


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2015)

One of my grandchildren taking a picture.


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2015)

I may have posted this earlier or one like it. In any event I returned to the RAW file and reprocessed it, adding the Arkadia preset in DXO's FilmPack 5 which I tweeked a bit. I sort of like the azure cast.


----------



## snowleo (Dec 27, 2015)

These pictures were taken in Switzerland this year. Even tough it is a country where many tourist go every year to see the famous mountains, there are lots of places so unknown (even to locals) and so beautiful.

One of those places is Gelten neaby Gstaad. The funny thing is that lots of famous people like Roger Moore (James Bond) live there but I guess most of them never visited the waterfalls of Geltenschuss or stood overnight at Geltenhütte (Gelten Hut) in the Swiss Alps. Nevertheless, it is absolutely worth to stay there. 

Another place is Glattalp. A remote place in the eastern part of Switzerland. I was there just after the first snow.


----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2015)

snowleo said:


> These pictures were taken in Switzerland this year. Even tough it is a country where many tourist go every year to see the famous mountains, there are lots of places so unknown (even to locals) and so beautiful.
> 
> One of those places is Gelten neaby Gstaad. The funny thing is that lots of famous people like Roger Moore (James Bond) live there but I guess most of them never visited the waterfalls of Geltenschuss or stood overnight at Geltenhütte (Gelten Hut) in the Swiss Alps. Nevertheless, it is absolutely worth to stay there.
> 
> Another place is Glattalp. A remote place in the eastern part of Switzerland. I was there just after the first snow.




Nice pictures! I especially like the first two.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2016)

Reflections, Murrumbidgee River, near Cooma, New South Wales (Australia).


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2016)

snowleo said:


> These pictures were taken in Switzerland this year. Even tough it is a country where many tourist go every year to see the famous mountains, there are lots of places so unknown (even to locals) and so beautiful.
> 
> One of those places is Gelten neaby Gstaad. The funny thing is that lots of famous people like Roger Moore (James Bond) live there but I guess most of them never visited the waterfalls of Geltenschuss or stood overnight at Geltenhütte (Gelten Hut) in the Swiss Alps. Nevertheless, it is absolutely worth to stay there.
> 
> Another place is Glattalp. A remote place in the eastern part of Switzerland. I was there just after the first snow.




Very nice pictures. I really like the second one. Well done snowleo.


----------



## gary samples (Feb 27, 2016)

Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II
Moab Utah 
shot with a 100-400 at about 235mm


----------



## gary samples (Feb 29, 2016)

Bryce canyon Utah
Canon EOS 5D Mark III 
EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM

ƒ/11.0 
24.0 mm 
1/800


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 29, 2016)

Cathedral Peaks and Spires, Yosemite National Park


----------



## gary samples (Mar 5, 2016)

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)

Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada, at the end of March


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Cathedral Peaks and Spires, Yosemite National Park




A really nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)

1. People on the frozen waters of Lake Louise, Banff National Park, at the end of March.
2. A couple walking across the ice on Lake Minnewanka at the end of March. Probably not the best thing to be doing. The ice was melting and there were cracks and soft spots everywhere. Fortunately there were no accidents.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2016)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > Cathedral Peaks and Spires, Yosemite National Park
> ...



Thanks dpc... You also have a large collection of landscape images taken from locations that I always dream to be there...


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first shot.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

1. Evening at Vermilion Lake, Banff National Park
2. Early morning sun on mountain near Canmore, Alberta


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2016)

dpc said:


> 1. Evening at Vermilion Lake, Banff National Park
> 2. Early morning sun on mountain near Canmore, Alberta



I really like those pictures. Nicely done, pdc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Evening at Vermilion Lake, Banff National Park
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## ethanz (Apr 12, 2016)

Lets see if this works. 





Picture from Denali Park in a plane tour.





Haines, Alaska


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 12, 2016)

really like the 2nd pic ... excellent! 8) 
well, except the large logo. ;D


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice pictures, ethanz. I especially like the 2nd one. Welcome to CR.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 24-70 f4 IS - Maroon Bells, Aspen, CO




Maroon Bells by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 24-70 f4 IS - Mt Sopris, Carbondale, CO




Mt Sopris by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

Great shots, Justin.


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2016)

Evening shots in the Canadian Rockies


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2016)

dpc said:


> Evening shots in the Canadian Rockies



Beautiful landscape. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Evening shots in the Canadian Rockies
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## s.smith (Apr 23, 2016)

I am really intrigued by these shots. I am now motivated to try something similar. Thanks!


----------



## ethanz (Apr 24, 2016)

I like the second shot DPC


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2016)

ethanz said:


> I like the second shot DPC




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2016)

In the Rocky Mountains of western Alberta


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2016)

dpc said:


> In the Rocky Mountains of western Alberta



Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > In the Rocky Mountains of western Alberta
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2016)

Alpine massif in western Alberta


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2016)

Henderson Lake within the city of Lethbridge, Alberta. Two renderings.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2016)

Nice picture, dpc. I prefer the colour version.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc. I prefer the colour version.




Thanks, Click! I can't make up my mind which I prefer. I like them both, but I'm probably leaning just a bit toward the black and white.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2016)

Mountain peak near Canmore, Alberta, this past March. 7D + 70-300mmL


----------



## krisbell (Jun 2, 2016)

One from the Dolomites in northern Italy...


Foothill Dawning by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

krisbell said:


> One from the Dolomites in northern Italy...




Very, very nice. Well done.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 2, 2016)

Click said:


> krisbell said:
> 
> 
> > One from the Dolomites in northern Italy...
> ...



+1 very well done, like it ... a lot!


----------



## rnl (Jul 5, 2016)

Canon EOS 5DSR 102MM( EF 24-105 f/4), 60 sec at f/11, ISO 50 with 10 stop ND filter


----------



## Simey (Aug 3, 2016)

Mt. Fuji.



IMG_9863 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2016)

On a family trip to New Hampshire, we rode the Cog Railway up Mount Washington, the 'home of the world's worst weather'. Contrary to reputation, it was partly sunny and reasonably warm at the summit. 

_"Mount Washington Observatory"_



EOS M2, EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM @ 22mm, 1/1000 s, f/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> On a family trip to New Hampshire, we rode the Cog Railway up Mount Washington, the 'home of the world's worst weather'. Contrary to reputation, it was partly sunny and reasonably warm at the summit.
> 
> _"Mount Washington Observatory"_
> 
> ...




I really like this picture. Nice colours. I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't have bought an M rather than a Fuji X-T10.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2016)

dpc said:


> I really like this picture. Nice colours. I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't have bought an M rather than a Fuji X-T10.



Thanks.  The M kit does a nice job for casual shooting...


----------



## Al Chemist (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you all very much for sharing your pictures of the world...inspiring all! 

My wife and I went on a trek in the Dolomites in 2011, before I owned any camera other than a Canon Powershot 990. We were 71 and the hikes were daunting enough even with that tiny camera although I would love to go back with the equipment I now have. The Alps are so beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> Thank you all very much for sharing your pictures of the world...inspiring all!
> 
> My wife and I went on a trek in the Dolomites in 2011, before I owned any camera other than a Canon Powershot 990. We were 71 and the hikes were daunting enough even with that tiny camera although I would love to go back with the equipment I now have. The Alps are so beautiful!




Very nice! I especially like the first one.


----------



## Al Chemist (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you dpc. I also like that one a lot.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> Thank you all very much for sharing your pictures of the world...inspiring all!
> 
> My wife and I went on a trek in the Dolomites in 2011, before I owned any camera other than a Canon Powershot 990. We were 71 and the hikes were daunting enough even with that tiny camera although I would love to go back with the equipment I now have. The Alps are so beautiful!




Beautiful pictures. Nicely done.


----------



## Al Chemist (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you Click.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 18, 2016)

Sunset at Half Dome in Yosemite



Yosemite Half Dome sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 18, 2016)

#half dome: great mountain, excellent pic! 8)

vantage point? lens/focal length?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 18, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> #half dome: great mountain, excellent pic! 8)
> 
> vantage point? lens/focal length?



Shot from Glacier Point. 5DS / 24-105L(V1) at 82mm
You should be able to click on the photo and see it at Flickr with EXIF data.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 22, 2016)

Sunset at Lake Isabella, Southern Sierra Nevada, California


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Sunset at Lake Isabella, Southern Sierra Nevada, California




Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 22, 2016)

Click said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset at Lake Isabella, Southern Sierra Nevada, California
> ...



Thanks Click!...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 22, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Sunset at Lake Isabella, Southern Sierra Nevada, California



Nice! I really like the shoreline composition.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 22, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset at Lake Isabella, Southern Sierra Nevada, California
> ...



Thanks Keith!... I am one of those who also like and keep checking on those images that you have captured around the Eastern Sierra Nevada.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 22, 2016)

Yosemite by moonlight- with some bonus features.



Pereids meteorite Over Moonlit Yosemite Half Dome © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 22, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yosemite by moonlight- with some bonus features.
> 
> 
> 
> Pereids meteorite Over Moonlit Yosemite Half Dome © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Another great image of Sierra Nevada (I've been in Yosemite quite a few time, but have not had a chance to visit Glacier and Mirror Lake). Are you planning to go for Fall color in this Oct Keith? I am planning to go for the second year of Fall landscape. This time, I am trying to slow down a little bit, and stay longer instead of running around like a duck in the first year... LOL...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 22, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Yosemite by moonlight- with some bonus features.
> ...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 22, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Keith, thanks for sharing the nice photo of Fall color and the suggestion. I am not sure about this year, but the areas seem to have little more rains comparing to the previous year. I do hope that I can earn more experiences of capturing Fall color in this year. If the area is not going to show enough color, then I will switch my destination to Yosemite via Tioga Pass.

I am living and working (week days, not weekend) not really too far from the areas (about less than three hours drive), so getting to the area does not require much of plans though, just stay back in the working area and get there in any time when I am getting bored during weekend 

Below is the one of those images that I captured last Fall in South Lake area:


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi ishdakuteb 
I really like this shot, I think shots like this need something other than trees. The house, particularly in the battleship grey colour scheme, really adds balance to the scene. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ishdakuteb said:


> Keith, thanks for sharing the nice photo of Fall color and the suggestion. I am not sure about this year, but the areas seem to have little more rains comparing to the previous year. I do hope that I can earn more experiences of capturing Fall color in this year. If the area is not going to show enough color, then I will switch my destination to Yosemite via Tioga Pass.
> 
> I am living and working (week days, not weekend) not really too far from the areas (about less than three hours drive), so getting to the area does not require much of plans though, just stay back in the working area and get there in any time when I am getting bored during weekend
> 
> Below is the one of those images that I captured last Fall in South Lake area:


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > ishdakuteb said:
> ...




Beautiful shot! Great colours and composition.


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, looking towards the university grounds


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Graham and DPC!...


----------



## clbayley (Aug 28, 2016)

My first attempt at really getting the landscape "look"...I think its the saturation?

Gardner Creek by Nakusp Hot Springs, BC, Canada.

CB


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Mountain slope with a mantle of pine and larch. Taken last week in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, dpc.




Thanks, Click!  8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)

Vermilion Lakes, looking east toward Banff, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2016)

Very nice pictures, I especially like the first one. 

Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, I especially like the first one.
> 
> Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Really like these, the first one in particular, is that a shaft of light giving the tan/gold colour, or is that different colour rocks? 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


>


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Really like these, the first one in particular, is that a shaft of light giving the tan/gold colour, or is that different colour rocks?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks! It's the morning light hitting the side of the mountain.


----------



## dcm (Oct 2, 2016)

Along the East Inlet Trail in Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado. Here's a few with the M3/11-22 combo from a recent backpacking trip. 

East Meadow



REIAdvEastInlet-102 by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Fourth Lake



REIAdvEastInlet-123 by dvmtthws, on Flickr

The Cleaver



REIAdvEastInlet-124 by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, dcm.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2016)

dcm said:


> Along the East Inlet Trail in Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado. Here's a few with the M3/11-22 combo from a recent backpacking trip.
> 
> East Meadow
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Oct 9, 2016)

This is Ngorongoro crater, seen from the rim, a fantastic place!

The Ngorongoro Crater is the world's largest inactive, intact, and unfilled volcanic caldera. The crater was formed when a large volcano exploded and collapsed on itself two to three million years ago. It is 610 metres deep and its floor covers 260 square kilometres. Estimates of the height of the original volcano range from 4,500 to 5,800 metres high.The elevation of the crater floor is 1,800 metres above sea level. The Crater was voted by Seven Natural Wonders as one of the Seven Natural Wonders of Africa.
Around 25.000 wild animals occupy the crater (+ birds), with healthy population of endangered animals, such as lions and black rhino.

This is a 5 image stitch from a 5DSR, shot handheld with the 24-70 f2.8L II @70mm and portrait.


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2016)

Mountain lake near Banff, Alberta, a couple of weeks ago


----------



## tolusina (Oct 14, 2016)

test


----------



## GammyKnee (May 11, 2017)

The summit on Beinn an Lochain, looking out towards neighboring peaks




Beinn an Lochain Summit LE [5D4_2322] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2017)

Why does this thread hide?
Maybe some dumb posts to get it to the next page?


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2017)

This was a very nice thread, page 52 has gone blank.


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2017)

Trying to get this thread to page 53


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2017)

mmmmmmm


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2017)

Something went whacky with this thread, page 52 became a ghost page, don't go there.
Kicked it to page 53.


----------



## Azathoth (Jun 25, 2017)

5D (classic) + Canon 24-70 f4 L IS



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

All taken at Madeira island


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. I love them all. Well done, Azathoth.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 25, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> 5D (classic) + Canon 24-70 f4 L IS
> 
> All taken at Madeira island



Lovely set - I especially like the first shot (steps) and the close-up of the waterfall.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 25, 2017)

Still love using my 5D, really good colour sensitivity. 

Like the first image the most.


----------



## zim (Jun 25, 2017)

I'd have to pluck up a lot of courage to post in this thread, wow just wow!


----------



## Azathoth (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> 5D (classic) + Canon 24-70 f4 L IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Number one is fantastic! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2017)

Mountain slopes near Keremeos, British Columbia.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 12, 2017)

View north-east from just below the summit of Ben Vane, near Arrochar in Scotland:



View From Ben Vane [5D4_4869] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2017)

Beautiful light. Nicely done, GammyKnee.


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Vern (Sep 5, 2017)

great pics DPC and GammyKnee. Here's a recent one from Yosemite - Vernal Falls. 5DSR, 16-35 III. The odd sky is from smoke in the valley - also warmed the lighting a bit.


----------



## Vern (Sep 5, 2017)

Dog lake, Yosemite - 5DSR, 16-35 III.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

Lovely shots, Vern.


----------



## Vern (Sep 5, 2017)

Tuolumne River, Yosemite - 5DSR, 16-35 III.


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2017)

Winter mountainside in Banff National Park, Alberta...


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2017)

dpc said:


> Bow River, southern Alberta



Beautiful shot. 8) Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Bow River, southern Alberta
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Two Jack Lake outside Banff AB. The water really is that jade colour.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Burnt over mountainside recovering...


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc. 8) Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

Looking across tarn to fire scarred hills


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

Bow River, March...


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2017)

dpc said:


> Looking across tarn to fire scarred hills



I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking across tarn to fire scarred hills
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## steepjay (Nov 11, 2017)

Mt Blackburn, Alaska - found this old film scan the other day going back through some old library files. EOS 3, 17-40, I expect it was shot on Velvia...


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2017)

Lovely shot, steepjay.


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice picture, steepjay. I like the colours.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc. 8)




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2017)

Looking across mountain river toward massif... I posted this previously, I think, but I've gone back to the RAW file and reprocessed it in Luminar 2018.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2017)

Very nice. I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice. I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 18, 2017)

Had a play with a polariser, hence the uneven sky tone. Heybridge Basin in Essex, UK




Heybridge Basin by Matt, on Flickr




Heybridge Basin by Matt, on Flickr




Heybridge Basin by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice pictures, Matt. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice pictures, Matt. I agree with Click about the first one.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 20, 2017)

dhr90 said:


> Had a play with a polariser, hence the uneven sky tone. Heybridge Basin in Essex, UK
> ...



Very nice Matt!
The polariser adds a nice amount of saturation to the sky and clarity to the reflections, emphasizing the tranquility of the scenes... Well done!

Wiebe.


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks, Click, dpc and Nat_WA


----------



## knoxone (Nov 24, 2017)

Lake McDonald, Glacier National Park - August 2017


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

Very nice pictures, knoxone. I like the first one best.


----------



## knoxone (Nov 24, 2017)

thx Click!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm no landscape photographer and it is humbling to see y'all's fine photos. A good landscape photo is hard to get.

I got this the other day. The lens is Tamron's SP 15-30. The sun is directly to the left so there is some flare. To me, portraits are far easier. There are a lot of things the good landscape shooters do that I don't know how to do.

Navajo Bridge, Arizona, US 89a. The Colorado river is below. This isn't far from the Glen Canyon Dam (up river) or the Grand Canyon (down river). This photo made me wish I had got the Canon 11-24 instead of the Tamron. Never thought I would need the 11-14 portion of that lens. The landscapes are just so big out in the desert southwest. It would have been nice to have been able to get all of the bridge structure.

The bridge on the right is the same as the one on the left. Their uses are different. The bridge on the left is for vehicle traffic and the one on the right is used strictly for pedestrian traffic.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 28, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'm no landscape photographer and it is humbling to see y'all's fine photos. A good landscape photo is hard to get.
> 
> I got this the other day. The lens is Tamron's SP 15-30. The sun is directly to the left so there is some flare. To me, portraits are far easier. There are a lot of things the good landscape shooters do that I don't know how to do.
> 
> ...



Nice picture CanonFanBoy!
Gives a new perspective on the bridge and environment; I stood on the pedestrian bridge 3 months ago but didn't think of using this point of view... (too focused on the river and the steep banks). Well done!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2017)

Very nice picture, CanonFanBoy.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 28, 2017)

I really appreciate the kind comments, guys. I'll be going back through there in another few days. It would be very nice to find a way to get the river in the shot. Maybe a very tall light stand looking down and using my intervalometer to trigger?

I usually drive straight through from Mesquite, Nevada to Irving,Texas (1,240 miles / 19 hours), but I'll be taking my time this next time. Only have a few months left here so want to get some memories. Went to Zion national Park a couple of days ago, but it is very complicated for me to get shots there with all the dark canyons and bright skies / mountains. Might have to learn to bracket and layer.

Again, the real landscape guys do some amazing things.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2017)

Really nice picture, CanonFanBoy!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> Really nice picture, CanonFanBoy!



Thanks so much.


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2017)

Burnt off mountainside just recovering...there's a few wisps of cloud in the upper corners...


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2017)

Okanagan Valley vineyard with mountainous backdrop.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2017)

dpc said:


> Okanagan Valley vineyard with mountainous backdrop.



Very nice picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Okanagan Valley vineyard with mountainous backdrop.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2017)

1. Bow River valley near Banff AB...
2. Athabasca River at Jasper AB...


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2017)

Hills of the Okanagan Valley BC, just outside West Kelowna...


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice pictures. I especially like the Bow River valley.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures. I especially like the Bow River valley.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Looking for grizzlies in Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Meadow and mountains, Waterton Lakes National Park


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Mountain stream; the reddish colour is caused by iron oxide in the rock


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Mountainside...


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2018)

Mountain meadow with wildflowers


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2018)

Prince of Wales hotel at Waterton townsite in Waterton Lakes National Park AB


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2018)

Up in the mountains...


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. 8)


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 7, 2018)

As a new member on the site (after years of lurking), thought I'd join in and post a shot - hits all three subject matters (though river is not in sight  )

Subject is Mount Hood reflected in Trillium Lake, early one morning.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2018)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, StoicalEtcher.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 7, 2018)

Many thanks Click - appreciated. ;D


----------



## bholliman (Jan 7, 2018)

DCP - Thanks for sharing your beautiful images over the years. I spent some time this morning looking at all 57 pages of this thread and was amazed by the excellence of your landscape images and your diligence in sharing them here on CR, in this thread and many others. Thank you!

StocialEtcher - Lovely image, thanks for sharing.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 7, 2018)

bholliman said:


> DCP - Thanks for sharing your beautiful images over the years. I spent some time this morning looking at all 57 pages of this thread and was amazed by the excellence of your landscape images and your diligence in sharing them here on CR, in this thread and many others. Thank you!
> 
> StocialEtcher - Lovely image, thanks for sharing.



bholliman - many thanks  Stoical.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

StoicalEtcher said:


> As a new member on the site (after years of lurking), thought I'd join in and post a shot - hits all three subject matters (though river is not in sight  )
> 
> Subject is Mount Hood reflected in Trillium Lake, early one morning.




Great picture! Well-balanced composition.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

bholliman said:


> DCP - Thanks for sharing your beautiful images over the years. I spent some time this morning looking at all 57 pages of this thread and was amazed by the excellence of your landscape images and your diligence in sharing them here on CR, in this thread and many others. Thank you!
> 
> StocialEtcher - Lovely image, thanks for sharing.




Thanks!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Great picture! Well-balanced composition. 
[/quote]

Thanks DPC ;D , and kudos for all your great shots throughout this thread.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

Verge of lake on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. Not the greatest picture but I like all the green. It reminds me of summer. It was actually taken in February. Winter on the southern tip of Vancouver Island sure isn't like winter on the prairies.


----------



## Vern (Jan 19, 2018)

10 inches of snow made for good photo opps in Chapel Hill this week - Morgan Creek.
5DSR, HDR, 11-24 @ 18mm, f9, ISO 100.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2018)

Bow River by Banff NP...


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

Vern and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## korf (Jan 19, 2018)

Between Anchorage and Seward, AK. Taken from the train on the way down to Seward.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice. Well done, korf.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

1. Banks of the Bow River at Banff AB with the partially frozen Bow River falls, end of March...
2. Detail of the above...


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2018)

It's like a composite of all four seasons....last year there was 4+ feet of snow on the ground. Sad.
Bell's Canyon, Wasatch Mountains, Utah, USA
5D3, 16-35 f/4L, 1/90, f/16, ISO 200


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 30, 2018)

korf said:


> Between Anchorage and Seward, AK. Taken from the train on the way down to Seward.


Elegant Shots!


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Mountains around Banff AB, March 24th of the present year...


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful shot, dpc.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 5, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mountains around Banff AB, March 24th of the present year...


Stunning Shot Dpc!


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks Click and razashaikh! 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

More scenes from around Banff AB this past March...


----------



## lion rock (Apr 5, 2018)

Banff is beautiful!
So are your shots.
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Banff is beautiful!
> So are your shots.
> -r



+1

Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks lion rock and Click!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 5, 2018)

Mono Lake



Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

Beautiful. Great shot. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Great shot. Well done, Keith.



Thank you Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 5, 2018)

Sunset at Mono Lake



Mono Lake sunset 3849B webL © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Mono Lake sunset truck &amp; camera iPhone 7 plus Web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## ethanz (Apr 5, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Sunset at Mono Lake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the colors, Keith.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Fantastic shots, Keith. I especially like the sunset photos.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Forested mountain slope with exposed rock face...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 6, 2018)

ethanz said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset at Mono Lake
> ...



Thanks ethanz!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> Fantastic shots, Keith. I especially like the sunset photos.



Thank you dpc


----------



## lion rock (Apr 6, 2018)

Excellent colors!
Your travelling vehicle?
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Sunset at Mono Lake


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 6, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Excellent colors!
> Your travelling vehicle?
> -r
> 
> ...



Yes, the camper provides good relaxation while waiting for the light. Most trips are 3-5 days, so saves money on hotel expenses.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 6, 2018)

I like the idea, plus, you can stay out of the weather while waiting, add to that a cool drink.
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent colors!
> ...


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2018)

Overlooking the Bow River Valley at Banff AB this past March from the top of Sulphur Mountain. Tunnel Mountain is just to the left. The tan patches are on the golf course, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2018)

1. Vantage point above the Sooke River, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.
2. Gorge on the Sooke River.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> Forested mountain slope with exposed rock face...





dpc said:


> Overlooking the Bow River Valley at Banff AB this past March from the top of Sulphur Mountain. Tunnel Mountain is just to the left. The tan patches are on the golf course, if I'm not mistaken.





dpc said:


> 1. Vantage point above the Sooke River, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.
> 2. Gorge on the Sooke River.




Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 7, 2018)

dpc said:


> 1. Vantage point above the Sooke River, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.
> 2. Gorge on the Sooke River.



Kudos to the 2nd one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks Click and DSP121!


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

Banks of the Sooke River, south-western Vancouver Island...


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Bow River Falls at Banff AB...


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Bow River Falls 2


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Bow River Falls 3


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Bow River Falls #4


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 14, 2018)

how smart, safe and allowed is it to walk around during spring on unfreezing wild rivers / waterfalls in national parks? to me it looks like a headline "4 persons missing at bow river falls" waiting to happen. oh well, darwin award i guess. but first resplnders have to search / rescue under dangerous conditions ...


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> how smart, safe and allowed is it to walk around during spring on unfreezing wild rivers / waterfalls in national parks? to me it looks like a headline "4 persons missing at bow river falls" waiting to happen. oh well, darwin award i guess. but first resplnders have to search / rescue under dangerous conditions ...



Not the smartest idea, particularly over the falls at this location, but people will be people.


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 14, 2018)

A small waterfall near Taipei, Taiwan. EOS M + 11-22mm.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice. Well done, 7DmkI.


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, 7DmkI.



Thanks , Click.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

dpc said:


> Bow River Falls at Banff AB...



Bow River *Falls*? It looks more like Bow River Glacier to me 
Nice set of shots of some beautiful nature dpc!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> A small waterfall near Taipei, Taiwan. EOS M + 11-22mm.



Nice long exposure shot 7DmkI (/6DmkII )

Wiebe.


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks, Wiebe.



Nat_WA said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > A small waterfall near Taipei, Taiwan. EOS M + 11-22mm.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Open-sided woodshed near the banks of the Sooke River on south-western Vancouver Island.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Bow River Falls at Banff AB...
> ...




Thanks, Wiebe!


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Partial fence in the temperate rain forest beside the Sooke River on Vancouver Island...


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 16, 2018)

hehe ... very "partial" fence. What does it fence off or fence in? ;D


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> hehe ... very "partial" fence. What does it fence off or fence in? ;D




It doesn't really fence in or out anything. It's at the site of an abandoned resort, so maybe it was associated with that.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Small brook and waterfall in temperate rain forest, Vancouver Island...


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

1. Sooke River gorge with waterfall, Vancouver Island...
2. Remnants of an abandoned resort overlooking the gorge (obviously a lookout over the water)


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Niagara Falls in Goldstream Provincial Park, Vancouver Island: The waterfall is 47.5 metres high, almost as high as Niagara Falls down east, although it obviously doesn't carry any where near the volume of water. We were there in February, so you can see the ice rime along the edges of the falls.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Niagara Falls 2


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Ice on the vegetation at the foot of the falls...


----------



## lion rock (Apr 18, 2018)

Still impressive!
Good shots.
-r



dpc said:


> Niagara Falls in Goldstream Provincial Park, Vancouver Island: The waterfall is 47.5 metres high, almost as high as Niagara Falls down east, although it obviously doesn't carry any where near the volume of water. We were there in February, so you can see the ice rime along the edges of the falls.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Still impressive!
> Good shots.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks, lion rock!


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 18, 2018)

really like the first 2 images of "Niagara Fall" 8) ... "STAY FROSTY" would be my working title for them. 

Image with the graffito:
* functional analphabets at work or image mirrored? 
* if I would catch those who dunnit, I'd make them clean it off the rock with their toothbrushes


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> really like the first 2 images of "Niagara Fall" 8) ... "STAY FROSTY" would be my working title for them.
> 
> Image with the graffito:
> * functional analphabets at work or image mirrored?
> * if I would catch those who dunnit, I'd make them clean it off the rock with their toothbrushes




Thanks. The image isn't mirrored. I wonder how they managed to get up there to do the graffito. One false step and that'd be the end of them.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> Niagara Falls 2




Another very nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Niagara Falls 2
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

A young woman taking a cell 'phone photo of the Sooke River on Vancouver Island this past February.


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

Exploring temperate rain forest on Vancouver Island...


----------



## stevelee (Apr 25, 2018)

I really like the rain forest photo: great textures.


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

stevelee said:


> I really like the rain forest photo: great textures.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 25, 2018)

@dpc,

would like to be on Vancouver Island again. Your pictures remind me of my Canada round trip almost 20 years ago.
I crossed theIisland from North to south from Port Hardy to Victoria. Unfortunately I had not too much time to stay longer on the Island than 2 or 3 days.

Frank


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 25, 2018)

today we had slightly stormy conditions at lake constance in the south of Germany.

I had my EOS M5 with me and a ND. So I was able to shoot this photo with the smooth water. It looks like the statue is hovering over the water.






regards
Frank


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)

Photorex said:


> today we had slighlyt stormy conditions at lake constance in the south of Germany.
> 
> I had my EOS M5 with me and a ND. So I was able to shoot this photo with the smooth water. It looks like the statue is hovering over the water.
> 
> ...




Nice picture, Photorex! 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## razashaikh (Apr 26, 2018)

Photorex said:


> today we had slightly stormy conditions at lake constance in the south of Germany.
> 
> I had my EOS M5 with me and a ND. So I was able to shoot this photo with the smooth water. It looks like the statue is hovering over the water.
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

I posted a version of this photo earlier but didn't like the post-processing I did. I've gone back to the RAW file, cropped it significantly and reprocessed it. I think it's better.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

Fishing by the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Sunday last. The curtain by the weir isn't the safest place to be. The river is very treacherous.


----------



## Wm (Jun 19, 2018)

Here's a beginner's shot w/ a pocket camera


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2018)

Wm said:


> Here's a beginner's shot w/ a pocket camera



Nice picture. Lovely reflection.


----------



## razashaikh (Jul 4, 2018)

Wm said:


> Here's a beginner's shot w/ a pocket camera


Very Nice!


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2018)

Overlooking the valley of the Frenchman River in south-western Saskatchewan...


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Mountains in or near Waterton Lakes National Park AB


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

Abandoned cabin near the mountains, south-western Alberta


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 26, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2019)

Peaceful and quiet. Lovely reflection.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 26, 2019)

Click said:


> Peaceful and quiet. Lovely reflection.


Thanks! This is what I wake up to.....


----------



## Vern (Jul 19, 2019)

Eagle's Nest, Colorado. 5DSR, 16-35III, f8, ISO100, HDR.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2019)

Beautiful landscape. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2019)

Tree and fern laden crevice in mountainside.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2019)

The Englishman River, Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2019)

Very nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2019)

The Englishman River


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2019)

The Englishman RIver, Vancouver Island, BC: the first pictue taken with a Fujifilm X-T10 & the second with a 5DMll


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2019)

Englishman River Falls: Someone was doing a wedding shoot the day we were there; you can see the photographers and clients on the rocks, a pretty precarious perch


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)

Vermillion Lake by Banff AB
View attachment 186345


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)

Vermillion Lake by Banff AB


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2019)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)

Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada

Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm lens


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 14, 2020)

Mount Robson Provincial Park 2018:

Berg Glacier







Sunrise on Kinney Lake





A view of Mount Robson from parking lot


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done.


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done.


 
Thanks


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 21, 2020)

Jasper National Park 2018:

Maligne Canyon





Sunwapta Falls





Edit Lake





Pyramid Lake





Athabasca River Valley


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2020)

Great shots!


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 21, 2020)

Click said:


> Great shots!



Thanks


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 26, 2020)

Jasper National Park 2018 Part 2:

Maligne Lake Boat House





Golden Hour on Medicine Lake





Sunrise on Athabasca Falls





Spirit Island





Indian Ridge


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, larusejunior.


----------



## larusejunior (Jan 27, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, larusejunior.



Thanks


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 3, 2020)

Yoho National Park 2018:






Ohara Lake






Oesa Lake






Opabin Prospect Viewpoint






Takakkaw Falls






Emerald Lake​


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2020)

WOW Great shots! I really like your pictures, well done, larusejunior.


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 4, 2020)

Click said:


> WOW Great shots! I really like your pictures, well done, larusejunior.



Thanks really appreciate


----------



## slclick (Feb 8, 2020)

dpc said:


> 1. Morning in the mountains near Canmore AB, Canada.
> 2. River between Banff and Jasper AB.


Is that the Bow?


----------



## slclick (Feb 8, 2020)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake AB


Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## slclick (Feb 8, 2020)

Lloyd said:


> These were taken one cloudy morning on a canoe trip below Squaretop Mountain in the Wind River Range of Wyoming between the two Green River Lakes.


Oh man, they're both very nice but the 2nd one really stops me in my tracks, great capture.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 10, 2020)

larusejunior said:


> Yoho National Park 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lovely shots. Was the Ohara lake picture taken on film ? You don't seem to have any digital blow out of the Sun. Looks to be more highlight headroom than I'd expect.​


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 13, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Lovely shots. Was the Ohara lake picture taken on film ? You don't seem to have any digital blow out of the Sun. Looks to be more highlight headroom than I'd expect.​



Thanks for your comment.
The O'hara lake picture was taken with 5d mark IV. I did digital lending for the sun and some local adjustement in lightroom to obtain a softer rendering.


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 13, 2020)

Banff National Park 2018:






*Peyto Lake*​




*Louise Lake*​




*Two Jack Lake*​




*Vermillion Lake*​


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2020)

Stunning pictures. Well done, Larusejunior.


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 17, 2020)

Click said:


> Stunning pictures. Well done, Larusejunior.



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2020)

Mountain scene, Banff National Park


----------



## Vern (Oct 4, 2020)

Sunset in the Tetons. 5DSR, 100-400 II, ISO 100, HDR.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2020)

Colour version of

Lake Louise, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada, 2015: reprocessed RAW file in lieu of new material. Can't really go anywhere these days what with the pandemic raging.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2020)

Beautiful scenery. Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## hawkjody (Dec 27, 2020)

Yosemite Valley View lookout - went in hunt of snow - but too warm - clearing storm


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2020)

Great shot. Well done, hawkjody.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jan 17, 2021)

Great Smoky Mountains National Park from this summer.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Feb 15, 2021)

Atypical shot of Moraine Lake, Banff National Park AB

Still working through some old RAW files (covid project for want of much else to do)


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2021)

Lovely picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2021)

Mountain stream


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Feb 21, 2021)

Moraine Lake, Banff NP: September 20th, 2015 @ 9:27 A.M. The sun was just coming over the mountains infusing them with a nice glow but the sky was a flat blue without a cloud in sight. I decided to try a sky replacement here just because. I don't normally do that. A reworking of an old RAW in lieu of anything new. Covid has put a crimp in my style, so to speak.


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 21, 2021)

dpc said:


> Moraine Lake, Banff NP: September 20th, 2015 @ 9:27 A.M. The sun was just coming over the mountains infusing them with a nice glow but the sky was a flat blue without a cloud in sight. I decided to try a sky replacement here just because. I don't normally do that. A reworking of an old RAW in lieu of anything new. Covid has put a crimp in my style, so to speak.
> View attachment 195910


Sadly, COVID canceled our trip there. Beautiful shot. Hopefully things open up again soon.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2021)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 21, 2021)

Awesome shot @dpc Jasper and Banff are some of my favorite places in the world.

Emerald Lake August 7th 2019 - Was having 100% photogasims


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Ramage.


----------



## dpc (Feb 27, 2021)

The Koksilah River on Vancouver Island, British Columbia...


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2021)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2021)

Mountain top: August, 2009


----------



## SteveC (Mar 8, 2021)

dpc said:


> Mountain top: August, 2009
> View attachment 196169
> View attachment 196170
> View attachment 196171



Where is this? 

I am going to hazard a guess that the building is the top of a funicular or cable car (since it doesn't appear to, itself, be on the top of the mountain).


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 8, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Where is this?
> 
> I am going to hazard a guess that the building is the top of a funicular or cable car (since it doesn't appear to, itself, be on the top of the mountain).


I think this is the Jasper Skytram


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2021)

dpc said:


> Mountain top: August, 2009
> View attachment 196169
> View attachment 196170
> View attachment 196171


Near Jasper, Jasper National Park, Alberta, Canada


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2022)

Was in Telluride, CO last week. Here are a couple of shots of Ajax Peak (just east of Telluride), taken from the sidewalk at the west side of town.

"_Ajax Peak Sunset_"



EOS R3, RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM @ 186mm, 1/250 s, f/11, ISO 1250

"_Ajax Peak Stars_"



EOS R3, RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM @ 151mm, 3.2 s, f/8, ISO 12800


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2022)

Johnson Lake near Banff AB: March 31st, 2022


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2022)

Beautiful scenery. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2022)

Western shore of Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park AB (March 30th, 2022)


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2022)

The Bow River, Banff AB


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2022)

I really like your shots. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2022)

Bow River Falls, Banff AB


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2022)

Mountain tops, Canadian Rockies


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2022)

Vignettes from Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park AB


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2022)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice shots, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2022)

Mountain river valley...


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 3, 2022)

slight morning mist.


----------



## EricN (Jun 7, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> slight morning mist.
> 
> View attachment 204049
> View attachment 204050
> View attachment 204051


Lovely, Just lovely!


----------



## HenryL (Jun 8, 2022)

From my first real outing with an RF 14-35L, here's a view from Little Stony Man in Shenandoah National Park...


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2022)

Very nice composition. Well done, HenryL.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 8, 2022)

EricN said:


> Lovely, Just lovely!


Thanks Eric


----------



## HenryL (Jun 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice composition. Well done, HenryL.


Thank you, Click


----------



## jabird56 (Jun 21, 2022)

A visit to Lily Lake just south of Estes Park CO, with my EOS 90D.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2022)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2022)

Mountains near Banff AB


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2022)

Beautiful scenery. Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 10, 2022)

From a hike earlier this year to "Katrin" peak and "Hainzen" peak above the city of Bad Ischl near Salzburg. It is always nice to have some degrees less on the mountain on a hot summer day.
In the background you can see the Dachstein glacier.
Bad Ischl was choosen from the Austrian Emporer Franz Joseph I. and his wife "Sisi", Empress Elizabeth of Austria and Queen of Hungary, as their summer residence to escape the heat and bustle of Vienna.

Photos taken with M6 II + EF-M 22


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2022)

Beautiful shots, OskarB.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 10, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, OskarB.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## dolina (Sep 9, 2022)

Sulangan Bridge by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2022)

Excellent timing! Well done, Paolo.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2022)

Barrier Lake, Kananaskis country, south-western Alberta CA, September 5th, 2022. (R + EF 24-105 f/4L)


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2022)

Canmore, Alberta CA, last week..


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2022)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2022)

Mountain lake


----------

